# Yogurt for Straightening/Loosing curl pattern in 4b naturals...



## dlove (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you loosed your think, dense curl pattern using yogurt?  I have read that by covering your 4b hair in plain yogurt or spritzing your hair with whole milk and leaving it on for an hour, you can loosen your tight curl pattern over time.  I read that it lasts only from wash to wash.
     Has anyone with 4b hair experienced this and succeeded?   
    If so your input is valued and appreciated.

TIA Ladies


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 3, 2007)

I know there are threads that have discussed milk as being a natural relaxer. I'll have to do a search.
I always said I would try it but I was anti dairy for a minute-when that newgrownth comes a-knocking I will be trying the milk thing.


----------



## Extremus (Nov 3, 2007)

bump for more responses


----------



## almondjoi85 (Nov 3, 2007)

hmmmmm i want to know this answer...bump bump


----------



## adw425 (Nov 3, 2007)

I added a couple level tablespoons of yogurt to my conditioner three times three weeks ago and noticed that next Sunday how loose my curl pattern was.  I did it three times that first week because I just liked the way my hair felt after the conditioning treatment.  I was not looking at all to loosen or relax my curl pattern and was very surprised that this happened, so I started researching this and it is likely the lactic acid action.

My mix also had honey, molasses, whey protein, a tiny bit of coconut oil and coconut milk and my powdered herb mix of strengthening/softening/ moisturizing herbs.  My base conditioner was SalonCare honey and almond.  I did it three times last week with a splash of buttermilk added (as an experiment) and my curl pattern has loosened about 75-80%.  My hair has barely tangled in three weeks and it feels very smooth and retains moisture better.  I haven't gotten anymore of those nasty knots on the ends either.

I did not use the yogurt or buttermilk at all this past week and I have wet my hair every night this week either co-washed, shampooed or rinsed and the curl pattern is still the same -- loosened.  The "s" shape of the strands are elongated and when I pull my hair back into a bun, my wave pattern is nearly non-existent.  I believe it is the lactic acid in the yogurt/buttermilk.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 3, 2007)

Interesting...I tried something similar 2 weeks ago with coconut milk and lime juice and got good results; NG is less "poofy" comb glides through. Two washes later the curl pattern is still loose.

I think the link between the lime juice and the yogurt is the acidity...I wonder what is it about acidity that seems to loosen curl....


----------



## dlove (Nov 3, 2007)

adw425 said:


> I added a couple level tablespoons of yogurt to my conditioner three times three weeks ago and noticed that next Sunday how loose my curl pattern was. I did it three times that first week because I just liked the way my hair felt after the conditioning treatment. I was not looking at all to loosen or relax my curl pattern and was very surprised that this happened, so I started researching this and it is likely the lactic acid action.
> 
> My mix also had honey, molasses, whey protein, a tiny bit of coconut oil and coconut milk and my powdered herb mix of strengthening/softening/ moisturizing herbs. My base conditioner was SalonCare honey and almond. I did it three times last week with a splash of buttermilk added (as an experiment) and my curl pattern has loosened about 75-80%. My hair has barely tangled in three weeks and it feels very smooth and retains moisture better. I haven't gotten anymore of those nasty knots on the ends either.
> 
> I did not use the yogurt or buttermilk at all this past week and I have wet my hair every night this week either co-washed, shampooed or rinsed and the curl pattern is still the same -- loosened. The "s" shape of the strands are elongated and when I pull my hair back into a bun, my wave pattern is nearly non-existent. I believe it is the lactic acid in the yogurt/buttermilk.


Hi and thanks again for you input...  You inspired me to start this thread.
Are a 4b?  I'm beginning to believe that this method only works on those that have type 1,2, or 3 type hair, hair that has a mixture of 3 with 4, but not soley type 4.  I tried plain low fat yougurt last night.  Nothing happened but the naps-- still thick and dense.  Right now I standing here with whole milk mixed with Giovanni direct.  I will rinse in an hour.   We shall see...


----------



## freshlikemoi (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmmm very interesting....i still dont know if it makes sense...

BUMPing for more responses....


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 3, 2007)

i'm a 3c/4a and i have used yogurt in my henna mixes for a month or two now and got similar results to what adw425 got. I like the end results so i will keep doing it. It is not such a dramatic change that it affects my styling options but at the same time it does loosen my curl pattern.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 3, 2007)

carameldiva said:


> i'm a 3c/4a and i have used yogurt in my henna mixes for a month or two now and got similar results to what adw425 got. I like the end results so i will keep doing it. It is not such a dramatic change that it affects my styling options but at the same time it does loosen my curl pattern.




_Keep in mind that Henna is known to temporarily loosen curl pattern as well._ Have you tried your mix without the henna?


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 3, 2007)

wow, this is interesting indee. I will have to try a yogurt mixture on my hair at my next wash and report back.


----------



## NaturalJoy (Nov 3, 2007)

adw425 said:


> I added a couple level tablespoons of yogurt to my conditioner three times three weeks ago and noticed that next Sunday how loose my curl pattern was.  I did it three times that first week because I just liked the way my hair felt after the conditioning treatment.  I was not looking at all to loosen or relax my curl pattern and was very surprised that this happened, so I started researching this and it is likely the lactic acid action.
> 
> My mix also had honey, molasses, whey protein, a tiny bit of coconut oil and coconut milk and my* powdered herb mix of strengthening/softening/ moisturizing herbs.  *My base conditioner was SalonCare honey and almond.  I did it three times last week with a splash of buttermilk added (as an experiment) and my curl pattern has loosened about 75-80%.  My hair has barely tangled in three weeks and it feels very smooth and retains moisture better.  I haven't gotten anymore of those nasty knots on the ends either.
> 
> I did not use the yogurt or buttermilk at all this past week and I have wet my hair every night this week either co-washed, shampooed or rinsed and the curl pattern is still the same -- loosened.  The "s" shape of the strands are elongated and when I pull my hair back into a bun, my wave pattern is nearly non-existent.  I believe it is the lactic acid in the yogurt/buttermilk.



This is slightly off topic, but adw425, I was wondering of you wouldn't mind sharing the ingredients of your herbal strengthing/softening/moisturizer herbal mixture? Ever since my fav Herbal Softening Shampoo was discontinued I've been on a quest to create a replacement!


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 3, 2007)

ajargon02 said:


> _Keep in mind that Henna is known to temporarily loosen curl pattern as well._ Have you tried your mix without the henna?



Nope. I didn't try the mix without the henna. But i have tried henna without the yogurt and my results were not as moisturizing as with the yogurt and honey. I also didn't see much loosening of the curl prior to adding the yogurt and honey to the mix. Sorry i can't contribute more to the discussion.


----------



## adw425 (Nov 3, 2007)

Dlove:  I really do not know what I am and I really do not even want to "type" my hair, but for the sake of this post and after reading the thread yesterday on hair typing, this has been my experience:  My hair had the appearance of 4b after I transitioned and my hair was so dry that it shrunk up very tight.  After I discovered LHCF and learned the importance of getting moisture into the hair strands and retaining moisture (and proceeded to get moisture into my hair strands and retain it) the "s" shape of my hair strands for the last two-plus years has had the appearance of not as coiled as 4a, but not as loose as 3b, so I would say 3c.  In it's present loosened state, the "s" shape is pretty elongated and has the appearance of 3a.  However, my hair is retaining _even more _moisture after these treatments so moisture retention is definitely figuring in this equation as well.  *How's that for an answer or non-answer (smile)?  *

Also, I kept the yogurt mixture in for at least 30-60 minutes while either soaking in the bathtub, doing dishes or working on the computer -- not on purpose.  I did not have a clue that this would loosen my curl pattern.  It was AFTER that happened that I went on this site and did a search for yogurt and came up with lots of posts on the lime and coconut treatment and some saying that the purpose of putting the lime in the coconut milk is to sour it and yogurt and buttermilk is already essentially sour milk. In those posts, I also learned about lactic acid.  I just did a search and learned that lactic acid is also present in molasses (as well as sour milk, various fruits and wine) so the molasses may have ratcheted up the potency of my concoction if, in fact, it is the lactic acid that is loosening the curl pattern.

I don't know guys.  All of this happened by accident and I was just trying to figure it out and this is what I came up with.  The one thing I forgot to add in my first post is that my shrinkage is 50% or less of what it was before the yogurt.  I just put the yogurt in it to use it up and it was plain full-fat yogurt.  Also, yogurt and buttermilk is protein and I also added whey protein so that was more protein and whey is a milk by-product.  I do not know if that contributed to it or not.  

NaturalJoy:  My herb mix is just a bunch of powdered herbs I've bought over the last few months in four ounce packages.  I just got tired of all the little packages and dumped them all into a large container.  They are irish moss, rhoussoul clay, oatstraw, kelp, rose petal powder, barley grass, nettle, burdock, rosemary, comfrey, chamomile.  I think that is all.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, I am *definitely *GOING to try this as soon as I can.  I am so tired of shrinkage.  Don't get me wrong I love shrinkage, and being able to bounce back and forth from straight to short curly styles but I just want my natural state to be a little looser hand a little more without using a texturizer.

Too bad, today was my wash day (and when I say day I mean *day*! lol) I would've tried it today if I had seen this thread earlier.​


----------



## Extremus (Nov 4, 2007)

*What brand of yogurt to ya'll use?*


----------



## adw425 (Nov 4, 2007)

Plain, full-fat Dannon yogurt.


----------



## dlove (Nov 4, 2007)

Good News, Good News, My curl has definitely loosened. I know because when I sleep with my hair loose TWA style, its usually packed down really really low and I have to manipulate it my fingers or comb to make it puffy. I took a nap and woke up with very little shrinkage. I want to give credit to the 2nd attempt, mixing whole milk and giovanni direct for one hour. I would like for it loosen even more so I will be trying the whole milk and Giovanni direct method (messy...) as a pre poo the next time I wash. 
We shall see... Will post later


----------



## adw425 (Nov 4, 2007)

Dlove:  

I did mine again last night and my friend from Iraq is finally home and he stopped by.  I rinsed the stuff out of my hair that had been in for an hour really quickly and just pulled it back in a bun.  I did not get all of it in the bun and it dried wavy and only about 20% shrinkage.  If this keeps up, I will be able to wear my hair down without first flat-ironing it.  I will do it once a week.  

P.S. Milk can cause build-up so don't forget to clarify.  I clarified yesterday.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 4, 2007)

omg..THIS WORKS!!!!. I just tried it on my daughters 4b hair and it truly does work. I am so excited. I'll post more details in a bit


----------



## dlove (Nov 4, 2007)

adw425 said:


> Dlove:
> 
> I did mine again last night and my friend from Iraq is finally home and he stopped by. I rinsed the stuff out of my hair that had been in for an hour really quickly and just pulled it back in a bun. I did not get all of it in the bun and it dried wavy and only about 20% shrinkage. If this keeps up, I will be able to wear my hair down without first flat-ironing it. I will do it once a week.
> 
> P.S. Milk can cause build-up so don't forget to clarify. I clarified yesterday.


 
Hello adw425,

Did you use straight milk or did you do a mixture like me?  I used whole milk and Giovanni Direct leave in.


----------



## dlove (Nov 4, 2007)

ChiChiKinks said:


> omg..THIS WORKS!!!!. I just tried it on my daughters 4b hair and it truly does work. I am so excited. I'll post more details in a bit


 
Yea

Can't wait to hear about what you used  and how you did it....


----------



## adw425 (Nov 4, 2007)

I used the same mixture with the yogurt, buttermilk, coconut milk and molasses mixed into conditioner, plus my powdered herbs.  It was leftover from last weekend.  I kept it in the refrigerator in an air tight container and it was fine.

ETA:  I have either done it as a conditioner wash or after shampoo treatment.  I have never done it as  pre-poo.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 4, 2007)

ChiChiKinks said:


> omg..THIS WORKS!!!!. I just tried it on my daughters 4b hair and it truly does work. I am so excited. I'll post more details in a bit


Ok, so I just used some Yoplait yogurt I had in my fridge + whole milk + a few squirts of lime juice. Mixed it all up and applied it to my daughters dry 4b hair. I left it on for an hour and 15 minutes, then I just washed it out without shampoo or conditioner cause her hair was already clean because I washed it the day before but didn't get around to plaiting it up. So after I rinsed it off and towel dried her hair. At first I didn't notice any change because I hadn't combed it yet and it still looked shrunken. So when I started to comb her hair the first thing I noticed was how soft and easy to comb it was. Usually to fix my daughters hair is a struggle for both of us. So then I began to plait it into individual plaits which I don't like doing because in the past it just wouldn't look right and just be sticking up all over the place but after I did the one plait and it hung down, I was like WOW. Her hair has never hung down like that. It was like her hair was stretched out but still maintained it's texture but it was really soft. I was done with her hair in 15 minutes and she was even surprised that it took less time and it didn't hurt her at all. This is definitely a keeper, I am still in awe...when I look at her with the hanging individual plaits. My DH saw her hair and was like wow, her hair got longer.


----------



## dlove (Nov 4, 2007)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Ok, so I just used some Yoplait yogurt I had in my fridge + whole milk + a few squirts of lime juice. Mixed it all up and applied it to my daughters dry 4b hair. I left it on for an hour and 15 minutes, then I just washed it out without shampoo or conditioner cause her hair was already clean because I washed it the day before but didn't get around to plaiting it up. So after I rinsed it off and towel dried her hair. At first I didn't notice any change because I hadn't combed it yet and it still looked shrunken. So when I started to comb her hair the first thing I noticed was how soft and easy to comb it was. Usually to fix my daughters hair is a struggle for both of us. So then I began to plait it into individual plaits which I don't like doing because in the past it just wouldn't look right and just be sticking up all over the place but after I did the one plait and it hung down, I was like WOW. Her hair has never hung down like that. It was like her hair was stretched out but still maintained it's texture but it was really soft. I was done with her hair in 15 minutes and she was even surprised that it took less time and it didn't hurt her at all. This is definitely a keeper, I am still in awe...when I look at her with the hanging individual plaits. My DH saw her hair and was like wow, her hair got longer.


 

Wow, I am so happy for you and your DD.
What kind of yougurt did you use?  How did you apply the whole milk?  It got kind of messy in my bathroom with the milk.  I think I am going to try your method next.  Will post results later...


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 5, 2007)

*I found this information online:

L(+)-lactic acid is a natural constituent of
the hair. It is known to have a positive
influence on the gloss and healthy
appearance of the hair.​*In most cases hair care products contain
small amounts of acids, some of them
organic, in order to adjust the pH of the
formulation to slightly acidic. Using L(+)-
lactic acid for this purpose improves the
total performance of the end product. In
a salon test the effect of L(+)-lactic acid
was compared with that of citric acid as
pH regulator in a shampoo. The results
of this test showed that the addition of
L(+)-lactic acid results in a shampoo that
gives the hair:
• more body
• improved manageability
• better wet and good dry feel
The lactates have also been shown to
possess good moisturizing properties in
rinse-off products. In the case of hair
care products this can help in preventing
dry scalp, thereby reducing the​occurrence of dry dandruff.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok I might try this tomorrow so I need to get this straight:

-full fat yogurt
-some milk
-and my regular conditioner

is all i need?  and how long do I leave it on for?​


----------



## adw425 (Nov 5, 2007)

Brittanynic16:  That is great info. Thanks...


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting. I've been looking for a natural protien treatment for my mid-month proteining...... hrrrrmmmm. I might have to try this out. 

I wonder if you can get powdered lactic acid the same way you can get citric acid - that would be hot....


----------



## adw425 (Nov 5, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Interesting. I've been looking for a natural protien treatment for my mid-month proteining...... hrrrrmmmm. I might have to try this out.
> 
> I wonder if you can get powdered lactic acid the same way you can get citric acid - that would be hot....



Snowdrift Farms has liquid lactic acid and lactic acid is also listed as a separate ingredient in powdered buttermilk in the baking section of the grocery store.  I was going to get the powdered buttermilk last week, but I just went and got more plain yogurt since I have lots of powdered stuff already.  Also, the yogurt mixes up well in my mixture/concoction and gives it the look of cafe au lait pudding when I add the molasses.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmmmm... I have to try this.


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 5, 2007)

Definetly going to try this as I stretch my relaxer.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 5, 2007)

I always figured that the coconut milk and lime mixture worked b/c of the combo of protein and citric acid. I've noticed that citric acid is an ingredient in most smoothing or straightening shampoos and conditioners. The yogurt idea completely fixes the mess issue that I had with coconut milk. It was so hard to get it to stay in my hair and it leaked the whole time I had it in. I've noticed that honey gives me alot of shine and strength so I'll probably mix honey, yogurt, maybe alittle coconut milk and maybe a powdered ingredient - like SAA or silk peptide so I can thicken it up to a mask consistancy.  Another idea I have to store away to try for when my braids come out -- I'm excited!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Nov 5, 2007)

Yikes, I'm on the other side of the fence on this one...I'm wanting to stay away from this now since I don't want to loose any more curl pattern! This sounds yummy for moisturizing, but if I loose too much curl in the front, it will be straight, and that's not a good look for me!

But for those who this has worked for, congrats on this discovery!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 5, 2007)

redRiot said:


> Yikes, I'm on the other side of the fence on this one...I'm wanting to stay away from this now since I don't want to loose any more curl pattern! This sounds yummy for moisturizing, but if I loose too much curl in the front, it will be straight, and that's not a good look for me!
> 
> But for those who this has worked for, congrats on this discovery!


 
Yeahhhhh, I was thinking this today as I was checking out my hair in the mirror - it almost looks like I pressed it (just lightly, not bone straight) and I'm wondering if I REAAALLLLLLLYYY need to be using anything else on my curls or jsut sticking to the henna. 

Though, maybe I'll just put a lil bit on my ends, and see if I can get them tangle free like the rest of my head...... Hrrrrrmmmmm......


----------



## env10us (Nov 5, 2007)

Question ladies (i'm all ears on this one, lol). how much milk did you add? and does anyone know how this would work on color treated hair?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 5, 2007)

env10us said:


> Question ladies (i'm all ears on this one, lol). how much milk did you add? and does anyone know how this would work on color treated hair?


Well with mine, I didn't want to make it too runny/watery so I didn't add that much milk to it maybe 2/4th of a cup + the yogurt already has milk in it as well.


----------



## dlove (Nov 5, 2007)

I have color treated hair and it loosed my curl.  I kept it on for 1 hour.


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 6, 2007)

adw425 said:


> I added a couple level tablespoons of yogurt to my conditioner three times three weeks ago and noticed that next Sunday how loose my curl pattern was. I did it three times that first week because I just liked the way my hair felt after the conditioning treatment. I was not looking at all to loosen or relax my curl pattern and was very surprised that this happened, so I started researching this and it is likely the lactic acid action.
> 
> My mix also had honey, molasses, whey protein, a tiny bit of coconut oil and coconut milk and my powdered herb mix of strengthening/softening/ moisturizing herbs. My base conditioner was SalonCare honey and almond. I did it three times last week with a splash of buttermilk added (as an experiment) and my curl pattern has loosened about 75-80%. My hair has barely tangled in three weeks and it feels very smooth and retains moisture better. I haven't gotten anymore of those nasty knots on the ends either.
> 
> I did not use the yogurt or buttermilk at all this past week and I have wet my hair every night this week either co-washed, shampooed or rinsed and the curl pattern is still the same -- loosened. The "s" shape of the strands are elongated and when I pull my hair back into a bun, my wave pattern is nearly non-existent. I believe it is the lactic acid in the yogurt/buttermilk.


 

Uuum. You're making me hungry!

...I've been considering using milk to soften and strengthen. But I like your combination as a conditioner. I am going to have to try that.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 6, 2007)

Is yogurt a protein or moisturizing treatment for your hair?


----------



## adw425 (Nov 6, 2007)

Royal Glory:  It looks so yummy, I have to stop myself from tasting a bit of it.  I was wondering where you were....


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 6, 2007)

adw425 said:


> Royal Glory: It looks so yummy, I have to stop myself from tasting a bit of it. I was wondering where you were....


 

I've been swamped with life. (See my mood icon? ) But I'm still taking care of the hair. I needed to get a little inspiration, so I had to jump back in and see what everyone is up too. Good to see you.


----------



## TheNewFine (Nov 6, 2007)

Did anyone use 2% milk or did everyone use whole milk?


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 6, 2007)

*bumping for more updates*


----------



## dlove (Nov 6, 2007)

I used Whole Milk and Giovanni Direct Leave In. The milk can get messy, dripping and getting all over the counter and floor. I am going to try it with Yogurt, whole milk, and lime juice next time.


----------



## Opalsunset (Nov 7, 2007)

I really have to try this! It sounds great! I love natural products for my hair/skin etc. 
I have a conditioner I user religiously. It is Retread by Lush and it has yogurt as a main ingredient. I noticed when I use retread it helps my hair become more manageable, it hardly ever tangles and it does have a nice texture to it, but the plain yogurt itself may be just what I need to get my hair a little straighter.


----------



## adw425 (Nov 7, 2007)

valleyval said:


> Did anyone use 2% milk or did everyone use whole milk?



I did not use plain milk at all.  I only used yogurt, buttermilk and coconut milk, but I believe that _my _results were from lactic acid and lactic acid is found in sour milk, molasses, various fruits and wine.  I had also added molasses to my mixture along with lots of other stuff like honey and whey protein.  I was just trying to use up the last of my yogurt and that little bit of molasses sitting at the bottom of the bottle so I could throw away the containers. HOWEVER, again, I got my results first, then I started researching the reasons this (greatly loosened curl pattern) happened although I already knew that all of those things are good for hair.


----------



## NaturalJoy (Nov 7, 2007)

Natural ladies are you curls reverting back to their normal state after washing?


----------



## Jazzy413 (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anyone tried this with a coconut milk mixture or has everyone been using regular milk(whole or whatever)?


----------



## dlove (Nov 7, 2007)

Jazzy413 said:


> Has anyone tried this with a coconut milk mixture or has everyone been using regular milk(whole or whatever)?


 
I tried the coconut milk and that didn't work.
I tried whole milk and it loosed up my curl.  I applied enough to fully saturate my hair and left it on for an hour.  I believe my curls will revert.  It's already starting to go back to being dense and compact.  I washed 3 days ago.


----------



## adw425 (Nov 8, 2007)

My hair has not reverted yet.  However, as I said in the first thread, I used the mixture six times over a two week period.  I used it so much the first couple of weeks because I just loved the way it made my hair feel.  Now I just do it once a week. Between the seven day periods that I do not use the concoction, I wet my hair nightly -- either cowashing, shampooing or just rinsing -- and my hair does not revert in the interim.  If I stop doing the yogurt/buttermilk/molasses thing, it will revert.  Also, I added banana this last time.


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry if this was asked before, but are you ladies using this as a pre-poo or are you applying after you've shampoo'd and then just rinsing out the yogurt, etc?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 8, 2007)

strawberry-jelly said:


> Sorry if this was asked before, but are you ladies using this as a pre-poo or are you applying after you've shampoo'd and then just rinsing out the yogurt, etc?


I use mine like a deep conditioner

ETA: I did my hair with non fat yogurt and I don't think it worked for me so two days later, last night I tried it again with lowfat yogurt and it worked. I did not put any additional products in my hair and I slept and woke up this morning and my hair is still soft, I ran a comb through it this morning while dry and it was very soft and easy to comb


----------



## adw425 (Nov 8, 2007)

Me too...deep conditioner...


----------



## pistachio (Nov 8, 2007)

I used to do a yogurt and avocado mix as a pre-poo for my hair and it made it very silky and easy to straighten my hair.  Maybe it was the yougurt that made that more possible...


----------



## realitychk (Nov 8, 2007)

Is this a permanant change?  I love my 4a-b hair and I don't want to loosen the curl pattern.  I have used yogurt before as a protein treatment, but only once or twice.  Never again!  Thanks for the info ladies, you saved my hair!


----------



## pazyamor (Nov 8, 2007)

Quick question, have any of you ladies used this as a good stretch helper? I'm all about anything to make my stretches go a little better.


----------



## Diamond48 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi. This is my first post!!!! You guys really intrigued me with this so last night I went to the market and purchased plain yogurt, buttermilk and molasses. Mix was mostly yogurt with a 1/4 cup of buttermilk and about 2 tablespoons of molasses. Everything was the store brand and inexpensive. I'm a 4A/B with my nape and bang area 3B. Since I've never mixed my own products before I was amazed at how nice my hair looks today. My 4B hair is really big fluffy and soft. The other hair has spiraled and stretched. I'm wearing a wash and go and my hair is really stretched out. I'd definitely say it worked for me and I'll try it again. I left this concoction on my hair for 1 hour with a plastic cap and no heat.


----------



## PaulaDiddy (Nov 10, 2007)

I am confused, Is yogurt a protein or moisturizer?


----------



## adw425 (Nov 10, 2007)

Diamond48 said:


> Hi. This is my first post!!!! You guys really intrigued me with this so last night I went to the market and purchased plain yogurt, buttermilk and molasses. Mix was mostly yogurt with a 1/4 cup of buttermilk and about 2 tablespoons of molasses. Everything was the store brand and inexpensive. I'm a 4A/B with my nape and bang area 3B. Since I've never mixed my own products before I was amazed at how nice my hair looks today. My 4B hair is really big fluffy and soft. The other hair has spiraled and stretched. I'm wearing a wash and go and my hair is really stretched out. I'd definitely say it worked for me and I'll try it again. I left this concoction on my hair for 1 hour with a plastic cap and no heat.



Welcome to the board...I am glad this worked for you...


----------



## lildhe (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello ladies. Just wondering if anyone ever tried this with heat.? sitting under a dryer or a heating cap.Ifso did it make a difference . (looking for a fast fix)


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 10, 2007)

lildhe said:


> Hello ladies. Just wondering if anyone ever tried this with heat.? sitting under a dryer or a heating cap.Ifso did it make a difference . (looking for a fast fix)


 

I would be afraid it would spoil the milk or yogurt in my hair...  

I came across this simple thing to do that Im going to try next wash...
http://www.budget101.com/recipes/id96.htm


----------



## ToyToy (Nov 10, 2007)

I tried this yesterday, and it worked for me!! I added almost 150g of full fat natural yoghurt to NTM conditioner with some EVOO and honey, mixed it together and applied it to my head after I shampooed. I left it on for an hour. My hair was so easy to detangle! I braided my hair with some more EVOO and air dried.
This morning when I took my hair down, my hair was soooo soft, and not at all tangled! Normally after a wash, I have to detangle AGAIN with a brush! IT did loosen my texture, so my hair seems a lot longer than usual, which is an added bonus!!!! I'm going to be doing this every week now!!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 10, 2007)

I tried it today and I don't see a noticeable difference. I used plain yogurt, whole milk, honey, and a little lime juice. I also didn't like how it made my hair feel when I rinsed it. And it was runny once it was in my hair.  I might try it again with a different combo of products and see how it works. I'm not gonna do anything else with that big tub of plain yogurt.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 10, 2007)

I am going to try this with my pineapple yogurt


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 10, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> I tried it today and I don't see a noticeable difference. I used plain yogurt, whole milk, honey, and a little lime juice. I also didn't like how it made my hair feel when I rinsed it. And it was runny once it was in my hair.  I might try it again with a different combo of products and see how it works. I'm not gonna do anything else with that big tub of plain yogurt.


I honestly think just using the yogurt alone or with your conditioner will suffice. I don't think the extra milk or lime juice is necessary. Also what type of yogurt did you use? I noticed when I tried it with non fat yogurt, it didn't work for me but when I tried it again with full fat / low fat yogurt, I noticed the difference. HTH


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 10, 2007)

valleyval said:


> Did anyone use 2% milk or did everyone use whole milk?


Is your hair on a diet? I know I am!!  J/K

I am reading through this thread and I am definately going to give this a try. I don't see that anyone used heat so far...that might cause a sour disaster....


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 10, 2007)

PaulaDiddy said:


> I am confused, Is yogurt a protein or moisturizer?




well this is what I found:
	Yogurt and Honey Moisturizing Treatment                    
            Softens, smoothes, and moisturizes dry or damaged hair. On clean, damp hair, mix 1/2 cup plain yogurt with 1 tbsp. honey and 1 egg yolk. Massage into hair, cover with a plastic bag or shower cap and leave on for 20 minutes. Rinse, and shampoo thoroughly.
_I am thinking it's the HONEY that makes it "moisturizing: _
 I also found this:
 Add healthy proteins to your diet, as hair literally is protein. Great food sources for protein include brewer's yeast, fish, beans, *yogurt*, soy and eggs. Protein will not only strengthen your hair, but improves hair growth

I think that it's a protein to be honest. I think that you can add other things that might give "moisturzing" benefits thought. hth


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 10, 2007)

I think the milk being sour or going sour b/c of the heat might be a good thing. Another woman in this thread said she used buttermilk in addition to yogurt - and for the coconut lime mixture, you leave it overnight to curdle. It might not smell nice, but as long as you follow it with something scented and moisturizing it should be fine.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 10, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I think the milk being sour or going sour b/c of the heat might be a good thing. Another woman in this thread said she used buttermilk in addition to yogurt - and for the coconut lime mixture, you leave it overnight to curdle. It might not smell nice, but as long as you follow it with something scented and moisturizing it should be fine.


Oh that makes perfect sense now that you said it!! You guys are amazing and I think I'm the only one on here without a chemistry degree!! LOL I am definately going to give this a try. I used yogurt before in my henna mix but never as a conditioner!!  I just got back from the store with my Dannon plain full fat yogurt.  I also have whole milk.

If this works out, I'll be able to stretch for months, which is what I want to do!! I need manageablity.
Soliel, please give me some of all that beautiful hair you have please!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 10, 2007)

ChiChiKinks said:


> I honestly think just using the yogurt alone or with your conditioner will suffice. I don't think the extra milk or lime juice is necessary. Also what type of yogurt did you use? I noticed when I tried it with non fat yogurt, it didn't work for me but when I tried it again with full fat / low fat yogurt, I noticed the difference. HTH



Damn you're right. I didn't even look at all that when I bought it. It's non fat.  I'm gonna have to go back to the store and get the right thing.


----------



## adw425 (Nov 10, 2007)

I used it with heat today because I was doing a hair mask and it hardened on my head, which is what I wanted it to do and there was no sour smell.  I used a hand-held blow dryer to get it hard.  Of course, the buttermilk and yogurt is already sour milk, but there was no spoiling or anything like that.  

To  recap, my most recent incarnation of the concoction consists of honey and almond conditioner, yogurt, a splash of coconut milk and a splash of buttermilk, a whole ripe banana, molasses, honey, whey protein, and my powdered herbs mixture.  I am sure the preservatives in the conditoner helps the mixture "hold up."  As well, the conditioner itself helps with the consistency.  Also, when it gets too runny, the irish moss in my herb mix helps thicken things up nicely.  

I forgot that the first week, I added aloe vera juice.  I have to remember to add it again next week.  Again, my hand just glides right through my hair -- no mats, tangles or knots -- and curl pattern is still loosened.  I clarified when I shampooed today.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you mind sharing your recipe?



halee_J said:


> Interesting...I tried something similar 2 weeks ago with coconut milk and lime juice and got good results; NG is less "poofy" comb glides through. Two washes later the curl pattern is still loose.
> 
> I think the link between the lime juice and the yogurt is the acidity...I wonder what is it about acidity that seems to loosen curl....


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 11, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh that makes perfect sense now that you said it!! You guys are amazing and I think I'm the only one on here without a chemistry degree!! LOL I am definately going to give this a try. I used yogurt before in my henna mix but never as a conditioner!! I just got back from the store with my Dannon plain full fat yogurt. I also have whole milk.
> 
> If this works out, I'll be able to stretch for months, which is what I want to do!! I need manageablity.
> Soliel, please give me some of all that beautiful hair you have please!!


 
Haha - Thank You. Lord knows when I'm trying to detangle it I sometimes wish I could give some it of away!


----------



## Isis (Nov 11, 2007)

Great thread! This does look interesting.  I tried coconut milk in the past with lime juice but it made my hair very hard and it took a long time to detangle.  Although I'm not a natural, doing the yogurt as a pre-poo, maybe mixed with my Giovanni Direct sounds like it might work well for stretching. :scratchch

BTW, when heated, lime juice + milk = cheese (I posted a recipe for homemade cheese in the Cooking forum a while back).


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 13, 2007)

www.snowdriftfarm.com sells pure lactic acid in it's liquid form -- if added to some moisturizing ingredients and a light protein could this be a shortcut to the whole yogurt/sour milk thing? If Lactic acid is the active ingredient causing the straightening/loosening maybe it could be combined to a set strength, and the mixer could determine what degree of looseness they want....It would take some experimenting, but since it's temporary there's not alot to lose...right?


----------



## Diamond48 (Nov 13, 2007)

adw425 said:


> Welcome to the board...I am glad this worked for you...


 
Thanks!! I've reviewed your newer recipe and plan to try that too as soon as I can assemble some more goodies! Wash N Go again today and my hair is still mostly spirals -- large and small ones. Today I used a cheap VO5 conditioner wash, leave in (VO5 Vive for unruly hair) and a little VO5 mousse in the big red can. Topped it off with a little oil sheen spray (ORS Olive Oil) and out the door. Hair is still soft 5 hrs later - before the yogurt treatment my hair would be hard around noon and I'd need to freshen it up before stepping out for lunch. I used the yogurt, buttermilk and molasses twice last week and my hair is still looser and softer today. I'm really happy to find something cheap that works. Bless you child!


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 13, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> www.snowdriftfarm.com sells pure lactic acid in it's liquid form -- if added to some moisturizing ingredients and a light protein could this be a shortcut to the whole yogurt/sour milk thing? If Lactic acid is the active ingredient causing the straightening/loosening maybe it could be combined to a set strength, and the mixer could determine what degree of looseness they want....It would take some experimenting, but since it's temporary there's not alot to lose...right?



Is there a difference in the response of the Lactic acids?  The one in milk is of course a milk base but the one mentioned on this site is from corn.  They call it the synthetic blend.  I have no clue, maybe the chemists on the site can give some feedback.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Nov 13, 2007)

I am going to do this tonight. I would love to stretch out my new growth. 

Is is better to get whole milk or buttermilk?
What does adding the honey or molasses do? Which is better?
I am TOO excited to give this a try tonight


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 14, 2007)

Hrrrm. 

I wikifuu'd  lactic acid, and based on this bit here 



> Lactic acid is primarily found in sour milk products, such as: koumiss, leban, yogurt, kefir and some cottage cheeses. The casein in fermented milk is coagulated (curdled) by lactic acid.
> Although it can be fermented from lactose (milk sugar), most commercially used lactic acid is derived by using bacteria such as Bacillus acidilacti, Lactobacillus delbueckii or Lactobacillus bulgaricus to ferment carbohydrates from nondairy sources such as cornstarch, potatoes and molasses.


 
it sounds like the corn based lactic acid would be a perfectly good concentrated substitute for the milk based lactic acid in the yogurt. 

  Hrrrrrmmmmmmm................................ that could make for a very interesting series of experiments.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 14, 2007)

I know, right? Maybe I can get to mixing and open my own Curve Salon -- all natural for real - and temporary so you never have to lose your kinks!


----------



## tallnomad (Nov 15, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I know, right? Maybe I can get to mixing and open my own Curve Salon -- all natural for real - and temporary so you never have to lose your kinks!



i would love to help you open something--what about Milk'n It Salon?

seriously, i think women would go to a salon for this cause it sounds like it's a great deep conditioning treatment as well as a great treat for your hair!


----------



## halee_J (Nov 24, 2007)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Do you mind sharing your recipe?


 

Sorry i took so long. I mix about a cup of coconut milk powder to 2 limes' lime juice add _just_ enough water to make a thick paste, like cake batter leave overnight. *before use let warm up to room temp that stuff is coldddd.

Since then I have tried mixing yogurt and molasses in my deep conditioner, as per adw425 and that has worked also, I would say better than the coconut milk; the curl was still stretched but my hair felt much better (more moisturized) after than the coconut milk.

adw425 is def. on to something... yogurt, molasses, buttermilk all have high amounts of lactic acid and seem to have a loosening effect on the hair...next I will try sour cream, that too is supposed to have high amount of lactic acid


----------



## halee_J (Nov 24, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> www.snowdriftfarm.com sells pure lactic acid in it's liquid form -- *if added to some moisturizing ingredients and a light protein could this be a shortcut to the whole yogurt/sour milk thing?* If Lactic acid is the active ingredient causing the straightening/loosening maybe it could be combined to a set strength, and the mixer could determine what degree of looseness they want....It would take some experimenting, but since it's temporary there's not alot to lose...right?


 
 I would err on the side of caution with the acid IMHO. 
I mean plain ol' vinegar is 5% acetic acid, which we put in salad and in our hair no problem, but when i work with concentrated acetic acid in the lab, its lab coat, gloves, safety glasses. 

That stuff can cause severe burns...acids are corrosive, hence alpha hydroxy acids which can be found naturally in the skins of some fruit, in more concentrated forms are used as chemical peels @ the dermatologist.Yes, lactic acid is from natural sources, but its still an acid. Not trying to knock anyone's enthusiasm, just sharing some info.

I'm sure if you are cautious, and read up to be sure of what ur doing with your mixes you will be fine....plus, its probably not sold to consumers in a dangerously concentrated form anyway _*but*_, we don't want to mess up our hard work from experiments gone wrong either...

For now, the dairy/molasses seems to work for me. If it aint broke...


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 24, 2007)

Trust me - I would be hella careful. The instruction say no more than 10% concentration for skin creams and lotions -- I'd probably look at the concentrations in things like milk and yogurt for a starting point. I don't think I'd go over 2% to start with. I just think that if someone had the knowledge to make use of this and actually formulate something it would be big.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 26, 2007)

If it wasn't being sold to be used on the body as is, I wouldn't even CONSIDER it - a sista ain't crrraaaazzzy, now.  And yeah that, with the lower concentrations.....plus a lil bit of experimenting on shed hair (I KNEW I shoulda kept that bucket of hair!) - it could be interesting.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 8, 2007)

Funny, I went to the supermarket last night to *FINALLY*, try this experiment but there was no regular yogurt.  

They were all low fat, low low fat, organic. No regular yogurt. Where did you ladies go?


----------



## dlove (Dec 8, 2007)

carribean_dream said:


> Funny, I went to the supermarket last night to *FINALLY*, try this experiment but there was no regular yogurt.
> 
> They were all low fat, low low fat, organic. No regular yogurt. Where did you ladies go?


 

Publix super market.  Giant tub of Dannon.


----------



## Cheleigh (Dec 8, 2007)

carribean_dream said:


> Funny, I went to the supermarket last night to *FINALLY*, try this experiment but there was no regular yogurt.
> 
> They were all low fat, low low fat, organic. No regular yogurt. Where did you ladies go?



I buy the full fat Greek style yogurt at Trader Joes for $1.99.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Dec 8, 2007)

I tried this today and It worked; I noticed the curl loosened, but not much. I imagine if I repeat it, I may loosen a little more, but I am really impressed by the way my hair feels. I used full fat yogurt, buttermilk, honey, a little GD Leave-in, CON Conditioner, castor oil and left it on a little over 60 minutes. I used it as a pre-poo and then shampooed and DC.


----------



## Lilith's Lioness (Dec 8, 2007)

i keep seeing bits about lactic acid being used to balance ph in hair and skincare products, many times in curly hair "smoothing" and defining products like Curl Junkie Curly Boost Curl Enhancing Spray. Do you think it's because of the loosened curl pattern effect that it's used in these kinds of products or is it just a ph thing?


----------



## adw425 (Dec 9, 2007)

I just go to Kroger to get my yogurt.  I am still doing this every week and leaving the mixture in for about an hour.  I did it last night after shampooing with the shikakai hair soap.  I doubt if I will ever stop using yogurt.


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to have to try the yogurt/sour cream conditioner concoction on my daughter's hair. :scratchch

If I try it on my hair then I would only apply it in the back half so it can match the already lose curl pattern of the front half of my hair. :scratchch


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 17, 2007)

I have some buttermilk powder that I've been eying for a couple of weeks now - the second ingredient is lactic acid, and I think the first is milk solids - I think. 

I'm thinking of taking that, making a paste with it and some lime juice, molassess, honey, coconut milk, and a touch of conditioner, slapping it on, and seeing what it's talking about.....

Lord, it's only Monday, I really shouldn't be plotting on mixes this early in the week!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 21, 2007)

So, I tried this last night - 3 heaping tablespoons of powdered buttermilk, a healthy glug of molasses and another good sized glug of honey, a tablespoon of henna, a splash of alma oil and mixed. Added about an equal amount of conditioner, then a little shikaika and baking soda to make it foamy. Left it in my hair, then rinsed out - it was definitely less curly - almost wavy, and it 'hung' more than my hair usually does. 
Wasn't as moisturized as I had hoped, and I suspect you do have to use it regularily to get a long term result - but I think it would be FABULOUS to do right before getting your hair straigtened - I think it would reduce the amount of heat needed significantly.


----------



## adw425 (Dec 21, 2007)

NW:  I think you may have used too much buttermilk powder, molasses and honey.  I would do no more than a heaping teaspoon or two of the BMP and a level teaspoon of the molasses and honey.  The ingredient that I use the most of is a moisturizing conditioner, which is my base.


----------



## kellie7777 (Dec 21, 2007)

i keep it simple like some suggested. i didn't have enough yogurt so i added sour cream to my yogurt and added a little conditioner and i left it on for more than 1 hr. i was busy.. 

i see a definite change in my hair texture. more curl definition and shine. also not as tangly...


----------



## Lissamz (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful Beginnings makes a children's line of products that all contain cocount oil and milk thistle. I used this on my daughter's texlaxed 4a/b hair and her hair came out fabulous. I definitely think that there is some connection between the milk thistle and the loosing of her curl pattern. In my Fotki there are photos of her hair when I do it with these products. It goes from curls everywhere to after comb out being almost straight. Try these products out I've found them to be great for her hair.


----------



## Lotus (Dec 22, 2007)

I tired it. Its a keeper, works better than the coconut-lime mixture (IMO). In addition, I dont have to wait for it to seperate/thicken, I can just slop it on. 

I used Yogurt, B-Maple syrup and Buttermilk, the first time. The 2nd time, Yogurt, B-Maple Syrup and Capilo Milk and Honey.

THANKS for posting.


----------



## thegirltolove (Dec 22, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> So, I tried this last night - 3 heaping tablespoons of powdered buttermilk, a healthy glug of molasses and another good sized glug of honey, a tablespoon of henna, a splash of alma oil and mixed. Added about an equal amount of conditioner, then a little shikaika and baking soda to make it foamy. Left it in my hair, then rinsed out - it was definitely less curly - almost wavy, and it 'hung' more than my hair usually does.
> Wasn't as moisturized as I had hoped, and I suspect you do have to use it regularily to get a long term result - *but I think it would be FABULOUS to do right before getting your hair straigtened - I think it would reduce the amount of heat needed significantly*.



 I did this on my hair right before I flatironed, except I just used whole milk. My NG was soft and I only needed to glide the flatiron over the NG once before it was silky straight. I have like 5 inches of NG now and I could not tell the difference between the relaxed hair and my NG. This is a staple for me now if I plan to flatiron.


----------



## BelindaLuz (Dec 22, 2007)

adw425 said:


> NW: I think you may have used too much buttermilk powder, molasses and honey. I would do no more than a heaping teaspoon or two of the BMP and a level teaspoon of the molasses and honey. The ingredient that I use the most of is a moisturizing conditioner, which is my base.


 
What moisturizing conditioner do you use?


----------



## adw425 (Dec 22, 2007)

Whatever is handy:  Tresemme Moisture Rich, Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Moisturizing, SalonCare Honey and Almond, VO5 Honeydew Smoothie, VitaPlus Herbal Organics, White Rain Sunflower Fresh


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 22, 2007)

halee_J said:


> Sorry i took so long. I mix about a cup of coconut milk powder to 2 limes' lime juice add _just_ enough water to make a thick paste, like cake batter leave overnight. *before use let warm up to room temp that stuff is coldddd.
> 
> Since then I have tried mixing yogurt and molasses in my deep conditioner, as per adw425 and that has worked also, I would say better than the coconut milk; the curl was still stretched but my hair felt much better (more moisturized) after than the coconut milk.
> 
> adw425 is def. on to something... yogurt, molasses, buttermilk all have high amounts of lactic acid and seem to have a loosening effect on the hair...next I will try sour cream, that too is supposed to have high amount of lactic acid


My bad...I had to read back through the thread about the heat no heat thing... I need to try this!  I have been working non stop with no time to think of pampering myself


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 22, 2007)

ToyToy said:


> I tried this yesterday, and it worked for me!! I added almost 150g of full fat natural yoghurt to NTM conditioner with some EVOO and honey, mixed it together and applied it to my head after I shampooed. I left it on for an hour. My hair was so easy to detangle! I braided my hair with some more EVOO and air dried.
> This morning when I took my hair down, my hair was soooo soft, and not at all tangled! Normally after a wash, I have to detangle AGAIN with a brush! IT did loosen my texture, so my hair seems a lot longer than usual, which is an added bonus!!!! I'm going to be doing this every week now!!!!


Oh this sounds so yummy. If this works like you all say it does what am I going to do with all my PJ stuff in my bathroom? I am going to have to have a sale for real! Can you imagine, me with no hair products, just some yogurt in the fridge and one or two conditoners!!!   My family would have me investgated and arrested as an impostor immediately


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2007)

I did a quickie experiment with just plain yogurt mixed with silicon mix. I could feel it soften the curls as I was putting it on my hair. I only left it on for 20 mins but I can definately tell it loosened my curl pattern. I'm going to do a better mix next time and leave it on longer!!  This is so good!!


----------



## MJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Tonight, I'm using yogurt in my deep conditioner mix for the third time (it's in my hair right now). It really works. My hair feels stronger, looks shiner, and has looser curls after using it. It's definately a keeper.


----------



## BelindaLuz (Dec 29, 2007)

adw425 said:


> Whatever is handy: Tresemme Moisture Rich, Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Moisturizing, SalonCare Honey and Almond, VO5 Honeydew Smoothie, VitaPlus Herbal Organics, White Rain Sunflower Fresh


Which of these has the thickest consistancy?
Which do you think is the most moisterizing?


----------



## BelindaLuz (Dec 29, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh this sounds so yummy. If this works like you all say it does what am I going to do with all my PJ stuff in my bathroom? I am going to have to have a sale for real! Can you imagine, me with no hair products, just some yogurt in the fridge and one or two conditoners!!!  My family would have me investgated and arrested as an impostor immediately


 
:Run:


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's my testimony:
Yesterday I had a bad hair day & I was really frustrated. So I stopped by Wal-mart on the way home & picked up some Dannon Full Fat Plain Yogurt & some lime juice. When I got home, I mixed a cup of the yogurt w/a few tsps of the lime juice & about 20 or so pumps of my Giovanni Tea Tree Conditioner. I sectioned my hair in 4 & applied the mix like a relaxer w/an applicator brush. I put on a plastic cap & left it on for a little over an hour. Then I rinsed it out. I could tell immediately that my texture was different. I put some more conditioner on for a few minutes & rinsed & got out of the shower. Once I got out of the shower, my hair really didn't look any different. Again I was frustrated so I just put my hair in 2 ponytails, baggied & went 2 bed. This morning when I took my baggy off, my hair was still stretched & when I took the ponies out, it was definitely stretched. So I decided to try my hand at another puff & there was the proof! This does work. I have pics in my Fotki (www.public.fotki.com/lovinglance)- couldn't upload them here. The 1st puff pic is from 2 days ago & the last one is from today. Next time I think I'll be a little more creative with my mix - maybe add some SAA & some molasses - maybe even a little buttermilk (have some left over from my Christmas Red Velvet Cake). I'm going to try & do this @ least weekly.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 4, 2008)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Here's my testimony:
> Yesterday I had a bad hair day & I was really frustrated. So I stopped by Wal-mart on the way home & picked up some Dannon Full Fat Plain Yogurt & some lime juice. When I got home, I mixed a cup of the yogurt w/a few tsps of the lime juice & about 20 or so pumps of my Giovanni Tea Tree Conditioner. I sectioned my hair in 4 & applied the mix like a relaxer w/an applicator brush. I put on a plastic cap & left it on for a little over an hour. Then I rinsed it out. I could tell immediately that my texture was different. I put some more conditioner on for a few minutes & rinsed & got out of the shower. Once I got out of the shower, my hair really didn't look any different. Again I was frustrated so I just put my hair in 2 ponytails, baggied & went 2 bed. This morning when I took my baggy off, my hair was still stretched & when I took the ponies out, it was definitely stretched. So I decided to try my hand at another puff & there was the proof! This does work. I have pics in my Fotki (www.public.fotki.com/lovinglance)- couldn't upload them here. The 1st puff pic is from 2 days ago & the last one is from today. Next time I think I'll be a little more creative with my mix - maybe add some SAA & some molasses - maybe even a little buttermilk (have some left over from my Christmas Red Velvet Cake). I'm going to try & do this @ least weekly.


Girl your hair looks so good!! I am so glad that I have decided to go natural.  I put some plain yogurt in my conditoner and let it sit for an hour, my TWA was soooooo soft!! And after 3 days it is still soft. It's amazing how that works. This weekend I'm going to mix some developed henna in there and leave it on all day while I'm doing house work  This is like THE find of the century.

Please let us know how your next experiment goes!! 

And what finishing products do you use on your hair, it's so pretty!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 4, 2008)

Ooohwee, Nakia, you can really see the difference in your hair! Thats so cool! And girl, I had never checked out your fotki - you have a lovely head of hair!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 4, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Girl your hair looks so good!! I am so glad that I have decided to go natural. I put some plain yogurt in my conditoner and let it sit for an hour, my TWA was soooooo soft!! And after 3 days it is still soft. It's amazing how that works. This weekend I'm going to mix some developed henna in there and leave it on all day while I'm doing house work  This is like THE find of the century.
> 
> Please let us know how your next experiment goes!!
> 
> And what finishing products do you use on your hair, it's so pretty!!!!


 
Thanks so much! Henna is next on my list as well. But I'm thinking that I'll go w/Cassia b/c I'm not so much interested n the color as I am the health benefits. As far as finishing products, really I don't use any. Last night I even 4got to do my oil rinse b4 getting out of the shower. I simply used my Giovanni leave-in & my MN mix & I sealed w/Vatika. This morning I simply took my baggy off, did my puff, sprayed my temples w/Surge & that was it - no products.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 4, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Ooohwee, Nakia, you can really see the difference in your hair! Thats so cool! And girl, I had never checked out your fotki - you have a lovely head of hair!


 
Thanks so much! I'm trying...


----------



## TaraDyan (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the puff, Nakia!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 4, 2008)

I would love to try this but it's hard to find full fat yogurt anywhere. Where is everyone getting their full fat yogurt?


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 4, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Ooohwee, Nakia, you can really see the difference in your hair! Thats so cool! And girl, I had never checked out your fotki - you have a lovely head of hair!


I totally agree!!  After this post I went to your fotki.  Your hair is beautiful.  I'm texlaxed but I'm going to do EXACTLY what you did for my natural DD.


----------



## Tootuff (Jan 4, 2008)

I use yogurt with my henna and it losens the curl pattern but I thought it was the henna.


----------



## CoCoRica (Jan 4, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> I would love to try this but it's hard to find full fat yogurt anywhere. Where is everyone getting their full fat yogurt?


 

It is hard to find, I found mine at  my local health foodstore, I got my yogurt from a place called Earth Fare (Its just like Whole Foods). I went to Wally world and everything was lowfat or nonfat. So I stopped by Earth Fare and there it was.


----------



## lanihenderson (Jan 4, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> I would love to try this but it's hard to find full fat yogurt anywhere. Where is everyone getting their full fat yogurt?


 

Try greek yogurt it is extremely thick and full fat, I have never tried the treatment but I will try it today with greek yogurt.  If you live in a city with trader joe's or whole foods, you can definitely find it there.  

Peace and happiness,


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 4, 2008)

CoCoRica said:


> It is hard to find, I found mine at my local health foodstore, I got my yogurt from a place called Earth Fare (Its just like Whole Foods). I went to Wally world and everything was lowfat or nonfat. So I stopped by Earth Fare and there it was.


 
Thanks CoCo! I'll check out Trader Joes or Whole Food, hopefully they'll have it.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 4, 2008)

lanihenderson said:


> Try greek yogurt it is extremely thick and full fat, I have never tried the treatment but I will try it today with greek yogurt. If you live in a city with trader joe's or whole foods, you can definitely find it there.
> 
> Peace and happiness,


 
Thanks Lani, I'll do that. I saw some Greek yogurt awhile back I think it's called Facco?? It was low fat though, I'll keep an eye out for the full fat.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 4, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I added a couple level tablespoons of yogurt to my conditioner three times three weeks ago and noticed that next Sunday how loose my curl pattern was. I did it three times that first week because I just liked the way my hair felt after the conditioning treatment. I was not looking at all to loosen or relax my curl pattern and was very surprised that this happened, so I started researching this and it is likely the lactic acid action.
> 
> My mix also had honey, molasses, whey protein, a tiny bit of coconut oil and coconut milk and my powdered herb mix of strengthening/softening/ moisturizing herbs. My base conditioner was SalonCare honey and almond. I did it three times last week with a splash of buttermilk added (as an experiment) and my curl pattern has loosened about 75-80%. My hair has barely tangled in three weeks and it feels very smooth and retains moisture better. I haven't gotten anymore of those nasty knots on the ends either.
> 
> I did not use the yogurt or buttermilk at all this past week and I have wet my hair every night this week either co-washed, shampooed or rinsed and the curl pattern is still the same -- loosened. The "s" shape of the strands are elongated and when I pull my hair back into a bun, my wave pattern is nearly non-existent. I believe it is the lactic acid in the yogurt/buttermilk.


 

I bought some plain yogurt MONTHS ago (early 07) but never used it.  If the product expired, can I still use it? erplexed


----------



## scorpio70 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to try this over the weekend. Also, I have a big canister of protein shake powder mix. Has anyone tried that in their mixtures? I'd hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 4, 2008)

Taino:  I did use expired buttermilk, but it was like three weeks expired...You said you bought your yogurt in early 07, so I would just toss that.

Jaedst:  I use whey protein powder in my yogurt mix every other week.  Sometimes I want it balanced, sometimes more strengthening and sometimes more moisturizing depending on the week, but I do use yogurt every week now.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jan 4, 2008)

I love yogurt--it really does help with my tangles because it does loosen my curl pattern a little bit.

I use full fat Greek yogurt found at Trader Joes--a small $1.99 container can last over a month.

I mix yogurt, olive oil, castor oil, honey, and conditioners (usually Aubrey Organics or MasterCuts Vitamin C). I'm going to add a little molasses next time. I usually apply it in sections (like a relaxer) and leave it on with saran wrap for at least an hour.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 4, 2008)

CoCoRica said:


> It is hard to find, I found mine at my local health foodstore, I got my yogurt from a place called Earth Fare (Its just like Whole Foods). I went to Wally world and everything was lowfat or nonfat. So I stopped by Earth Fare and there it was.


 
Really, I got mine at Wal-mart - it was regular Dannon plain yogurt. It was $2 for a large tub of it. I'll be honest, though. It was the only one that I saw. Everything else was either low fat or non fat.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 4, 2008)

I use just regular Dannon, too, from Krogers, but I think the Greek yogurt would be great if only for the extra thickness.  I will stop at Trader Joe's tonight or Whole Foods, both are close to my house...


----------



## Mz.DeepSoul (Jan 4, 2008)

I have this mix on my hair as we speak. I used buttermilk, yogurt,honey, molasses, coconut milk, and lime jucie. The last time i did this i just used coconut milk and lime juice and it loosened considerably but then i slapped a different conditioner on and left it on for 45 minutes. Then i went and got my hair shampooed and it was back to it's origanl state right after she shampooed. I wondered what happened!


----------



## kuwait (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to try this tonight. Do you all think i could add Liquid Collagen & SAA???


----------



## adw425 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I had the Greek yogurt in my hands and then went back and got the goat milk yogurt and did not look at the price.  When I got to the register, it rang up $6.99 - yikes!!! Anyway, goat milk is supposed to make ones hair uber-soft, so I will report back on whether or not using the goat milk yogurt gives me even softer, silkier hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 4, 2008)

Tootuff said:


> I use yogurt with my henna and it losens the curl pattern but I thought it was the henna.


Wow, Tootuff, your siggy pick is giving me hope!! I have a TWA just a little longer than your starting pick and to see just a year and some months later you have such long hair, that's amazing growth!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 5, 2008)

This yummy and may be right up my alley when stretching my relaxers

Question: 
Is anyone doing this with heat and if so how long are u sitting under the dryer with it?

Are the effects still the same using heat at a lesser time verses no heat for an hour?


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 6, 2008)

^^^^^


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 6, 2008)

I finally found Greek yogurt at the GROCERY store. It's expensive but hey it's probably cheaper than the healthy food shop! It's called Fage pronounce (Fa-Yeh), it's really rich too.


----------



## scorpio70 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks ADW for the reply regarding the protein/whey powder. I'm going to try that this weekend.


----------



## Moonxyz (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought some yougurt (greek) today and put it in my 4b hair.
Mixed it with some coconut milk and used it pre- cowash.
my hair felt instantly softer. Its braided for the moment and i'll see how it looks tomorrow when i style it.

i plan to do it 3 times a week and see how it goes


----------



## bnbb2000 (Jan 10, 2008)

I tried this tonight, and the results were ummmmm... 

I shampoo'd first..Then, I left the Dannon Plain yogurt in my hair for 1 hour (with a plastic cap), I washed it out with cold water only to find all of the yogurt still in my hair (looked like a snow blizzard hit my hair).  What did I do wrong (as far as rinsing goes)?  I had to wash my like 5 times to get it out, and some is still left on my scalp. 

Does it make a difference to rinse with cold or warm/hot water?

Also, has anyone tried both methods with and without heat (under a dryer)?  If so, what were your results?  And, the comparison between the two.


----------



## blaqueprincessa (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you do this treatment before or after washing your hair


----------



## adw425 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have always done it after washing my hair and a time or two as a co-wash, but I wet my hair first.  I have never applied to dry hair.


----------



## bnbb2000 (Jan 10, 2008)

Can someone please let me know what could have caused the "snow blizzard in my hair"?  

Please see post above...


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 10, 2008)

When's the last time you clarified?


----------



## adw425 (Jan 10, 2008)

bnbb2000 said:


> I tried this tonight, and the results were ummmmm...
> 
> I shampoo'd first..Then, I left the Dannon Plain yogurt in my hair for 1 hour (with a plastic cap), I washed it out with cold water only to find all of the yogurt still in my hair (looked like a snow blizzard hit my hair).  What did I do wrong (as far as rinsing goes)?  I had to wash my like 5 times to get it out, and some is still left on my scalp.
> 
> ...



I believe that rinsing with the cold water "set it" in your hair and made it difficult to rinse the stuff out after that and then having to wash it so many times thereafter just made things worse in terms of maybe stripping your hair.  Did you do a deep conditioning treatment after that?  Your hair probably also needed its ph restored. 

I only rinse my hair in cold water to seal the cuticles and that is usually after I have applied either my liquid leave-in (Ojon revitalzing mist) or my creamy leave-in (like Sheamoisture shea butter leave-in), butter or, now, lotion or done an apple cider vinegar rinse.

I have done it with heat once and my hair turned out the same as when I did not use heat.  However, I always mix my yogurt with conditioner and most of the time I also mix in some powdered herbs and/or whey protein not to mention honey, coconut milk, aloe vera or whatever else strikes my fancy.  I do not use the yogurt by itself.  However, prior to adding yogurt, I would still mix all those things together for a deep conditioner, but the yogurt just took it to another level.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jan 10, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I believe that rinsing with the cold water "set it" in your hair and made it difficult to rinse the stuff out after that and then having to wash it so many times thereafter just made things worse in terms of maybe stripping your hair.  Did you do a deep conditioning treatment after that?  Your hair probably also needed its ph restored.
> 
> I only rinse my hair in cold water to seal the cuticles and that is usually after I have applied either my liquid leave-in (Ojon revitalzing mist) or my creamy leave-in (like Sheamoisture shea butter leave-in), butter or, now, lotion or done an apple cider vinegar rinse.
> 
> I have done it with heat once and my hair turned out the same as when I did not use heat.  However, I always mix my yogurt with conditioner and most of the time I also mix in some powdered herbs and/or whey protein not to mention honey, coconut milk, aloe vera or whatever else strikes my fancy.  I do not use the yogurt by itself.  However, prior to adding yogurt, I would still mix all those things together for a deep conditioner, but the yogurt just took it to another level.



Ditto to this response. I only use a heaping tablespoon of yogurt as a part of my deep conditioner--I use other ingredients, including a commerical conditioner.  Also, I wouldn't imagine rinsing out my deep treatment in cold or cool water--I use lukewarm to warm water, otherwise all the product won't rinse properly.


----------



## bnbb2000 (Jan 10, 2008)

bnbb2000 said:


> I tried this tonight, and the results were ummmmm...
> 
> I shampoo'd first..Then, I left the Dannon Plain yogurt in my hair for 1 hour (with a plastic cap), I washed it out with cold water only to find all of the yogurt still in my hair (looked like a snow blizzard hit my hair).  What did I do wrong (as far as rinsing goes)?  I had to wash my like 5 times to get it out, and some is still left on my scalp.
> 
> ...



Ok, here's a recap of what I did....Clarified, shampoo'd again with creme of nature, yogurt+conditioner+a little lime juice, let it sit for an hour (w/plastic cap), then rinsed it out w/cold water...I didn't deep conditioner after that.  What should I have done next?  So, I should have washed the yogurt out with warm water instead of cold?

I had to rinse that mess out my like a zillion times and my hair was sooooooo dry (air dryed), it looked like wool...

What do you ladies suggest I do in order to restore some moisture?  And, how to PROPERLY give this yogurt curl loosening thing another go?

If you ladies could please help to get me straight on quick and easy poo, condition and deep condition steps (your quick regimen and the type of water (cold/warm/hot) I should use to achieve the best results, would be greatly appreciated!  

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## adw425 (Jan 11, 2008)

You should definitely rinse with very warm water and the lime isn't necessary.  See, the purpose of using the lime in the lime and coconut mixture is to "sour" the coconut milk, but yogurt is already "soured," if you will, so the lime is superfluous, in my opinion with the yogurt, and might even make the concoction too astringent.  My very first yogurt concoction was honey and almond conditioner, honey, two level tablespoons of yogurt, whey protein, a bit of coconut oil (not too much or the stuff will feel tacky once you get it in your hair) and my powdered herbs.  My powdered herbs consists of several moisturizing/softening herbs like irish moss.  Therefore, for your purposes I would use a conditioner like Nature's Gate Herbal conditioner because it has lots of moisturizing and softening herbs already in it.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm going to try this the next time I wash my hair.  My 4a spirals are sooo tight.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 14, 2008)

Well Im in love with this!!!! 
Im 3C and relaxed but wanted to try this for in between touch up time so that I dont have to flat iron my new growth whe I wear my hair straight. I am 10 weeks post relaxer and this straightened my new growth almost like I got a relaxer retouch. After I took my rollers out from my roller set my roots were straight. No wave or curls . 
Im going to see how long I can stretch for doing this. No need to flat iron roots

Like adw425 I used yogart, Buttermilk(I used powdered), and Coconut milk
I also mix in an herbal mixture that I have been using for the past month of of irish moss,hibiscus,burdock and nettles powders and lecithin to thicken it all up. 

ETA: I forgot to say I used it as a pre-poo for an hour no heat


----------



## dlove (Jan 14, 2008)

Ladies, I am so glad to hear so many good reports about this.  

I told a coworker of mine, who is also 4b natural, and she was so excited about this.  She learned after she did it that  she did not have a blow out her afro like she normally does.

My mixture includes just yougurt and buttermilk.  This is working OK for me, just OK.   Is there one more additive I can add to make it "more potent".  Just one or two more suggestions.  I'm on a PJ budget.  Since joining the LHCF, I have about $400.00 in all types of products.


----------



## shocol (Jan 14, 2008)

adw425 said:


> You should definitely rinse with very warm water and the lime isn't necessary.  See, the purpose of using the lime in the lime and coconut mixture is to "sour" the coconut milk, but yogurt is already "soured," if you will, so the lime is superfluous, in my opinion with the yogurt, and might even make the concoction too astringent.  My very first yogurt concoction was honey and almond conditioner, honey, two level tablespoons of yogurt, whey protein, a bit of coconut oil (not too much or the stuff will feel tacky once you get it in your hair) and my powdered herbs.  My powdered herbs consists of several moisturizing/softening herbs like irish moss.  Therefore, for your purposes I would use a conditioner like Nature's Gate Herbal conditioner because it has lots of moisturizing and softening herbs already in it.



IA...Sounds like you 'curdled' your yogurt by adding the lime juice.


----------



## BlkRushhin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok...so I read evverrry single post.   And I truly understand the power of the *yogurt*.  However, what I'm sorta confused on (still) is when exactly is the BEST time to use the yogurt? 

Would it be best to use on *dry hair* (pre-wash) or *wet hair* (post washed)?  

Would I *condition* afterwards or *wash *afterwards and then *condition*?


----------



## dlove (Jan 21, 2008)

BlkRushhin said:


> Ok...so I read evverrry single post. And I truly understand the power of the *yogurt*. However, what I'm sorta confused on (still) is when exactly is the BEST time to use the yogurt?
> 
> Would it be best to use on *dry hair* (pre-wash) or *wet hair* (post washed)?
> 
> Would I *condition* afterwards or *wash *afterwards and then *condition*?


 

I slather my concoction on as a pre poo- leave on for an hour, wash, acv rinse, then condition.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 22, 2008)

I mostly use it as part of my deep conditioning mix afte shampooing and a few times when I am condition-washing, but I have never used it on dry hair.


----------



## gmw (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, I tried this last night, and it really isn't anything to write home about. Maybe the results are residual, so I shall keep trying. 

It is basically like a henna treatment for me, except this is much more moisturizing. However henna doesn't have that much of effect on my hair. 

Now I will continue to do this because this is an easy cheap treatment, and basically dripless. 

I used LeKair, individual tub of plain lowfat yogurt, honey, a little castor oil, and a bit of lime juice. 

I will try it again this weekend and come back to post my results.


----------



## adw425 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have only used full-fat yogurt.  I do not really know, but I just believe that you do not get the full benefit of the treatment using low- or non-fat.


----------



## bnbb2000 (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone tried this using heat (under a dryer)?  If so, what were your results?


----------



## gmw (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, I will look for full fat yogurt. I certainly couldn't find any last night at all!!!!

I will check another store this weekend. 

thx.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I have only used full-fat yogurt.  I do not really know, but I just believe that you do not get the full benefit of the treatment using low- or non-fat.



I agree--I use full fat only. 

I do happen to use the mixture as a prepoo, because I often deep condition on dry hair.


----------



## gmw (Jan 25, 2008)

I went to the store last night again and could not find any Full Fat yogurt. I will got to Whole Foods and TJ and ACME further out. Everything was light,fat free, nonfat, or low fat. 

We'll see. erplexed


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Jan 25, 2008)

Will this continually loosen your curl pattern or will it sort of plateau eventually? Thanks!


----------



## dlove (Jan 25, 2008)

gmw said:


> I went to the store last night again and could not find any Full Fat yogurt. I will got to Whole Foods and TJ and ACME further out. Everything was light,fat free, nonfat, or low fat.
> 
> We'll see. erplexed


 
You might want to try the organic yogurt for babies.   I know that has to be full fat.   That's what I use when I cant find Dannon full fat.


----------



## VioletWylde (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi ladies!
Ok, so I saw this thread and started thinking about the remainder of that big tub of low fat plain yogurt that I bought for a recipe last week. I thought I would give it a try, because my hair needs...something. Anyhow, I mixed about 1 1/2 to 2 cups of low fat yogurt, about 1tsp of amla oil, 2T coconut oil and maybe 1/4t of liquid SAA (it had just arrived and I was itching to use it). 

Now, I planned to put it in my hair right away, but I couldn't get over the smell of the amla oil (boy that caught me by suprise!) and a friend that I haven't seen in ages called, so I put it in the refrigerator and left it overnight.

The next evening I went ahead and put the mixture on my head cold. I put on a plastic cap and got another phone call that ended up lasting around 4hrs (I can see this being an overnight treatment because of the time I left it on, but I'm not sure how much the time had to do with this result). I finally got off of the phone, rinsed and did a cowash. I put some coconut oil on, braided it and went to bed.

I woke up this morning and took my hair out of the braids. I am 4a/4b hair combination, and I have not had a relaxer since MARCH 17th of 2007. 

As I combed through I looked at my roots and this is what I saw. I bet if I had banded instead of braiding I could've worn it down today. Next time I'll plan better.

This may not be much for some, but for me it's GREAT. It gives me another option. You should've seen my hair before this. If I knew the results would be this good, I would've taken a picture for comparison!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 27, 2008)

VioletWylde said:


> Hi ladies!
> Ok, so I saw this thread and started thinking about the remainder of that big tub of low fat plain yogurt that I bought for a recipe last week. I thought I would give it a try, because my hair needs...something. Anyhow, I mixed about 1 1/2 to 2 cups of low fat yogurt, about 1tsp of amla oil, 2T coconut oil and maybe 1/4t of liquid SAA (it had just arrived and I was itching to use it).
> 
> Now, I planned to put it in my hair right away, but I couldn't get over the smell of the amla oil (boy that caught me by suprise!) and a friend that I haven't seen in ages called, so I put it in the refrigerator and left it overnight.
> ...


 

wow, it really works. I am so trying this when I get some more length. Right now my hair is cut in a bald fade/dark ceaser hair cut due to damage from hard presses but once it gets some length I will be trying this. thanks for posting and sharing with us.


----------



## anon123 (Feb 15, 2008)

tried it, so far, so good.  but want to wait a bit before praising.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 16, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Will this continually loosen your curl pattern or will it sort of plateau eventually? Thanks!


Bumping for sista's who have done this over time, does it get better every time you do the treatment?


----------



## lipyt (Feb 16, 2008)

ok so rather than texlaxing maybe I will try this first.  Can you put it on relaxed hair?  How long does this loosening effect last?


----------



## anon123 (Feb 16, 2008)

Okay, I am updating.  Wanted to give it time because I jumped the gun my last post.  It is not bad as a detangler for me, but I still had to detangle after washing (long story short, I'm looking for ways to avoid detangling as much as possible).  I left full fat yogurt on for an hour, after thoroughly rinsing my hair.  My hair did not feel extra moisturized.  It felt . . . raw or . . . rough, they way it always does when I've cleaned it thoroughly and have not remoisturized.  It did not loosen my curl pattern at all, as you can see in the attached picture below, which is fine by my.  I didn't really expect it to much since on another forum people talk about yogurt but not as a "curl loosener" but just as a "conditioning treatment".  Anyway, it didn't feel any more conditioned or moisturized or anything, just helped some with the detangling. And I can't even evaluate that fully because I left it to dry a little without immediately detangling which created more knots than usual.  It's just that it felt more detangled as I separated clumps under the force of the water from the shower head.


----------



## lipyt (Feb 24, 2008)

this thread kind of dropped off the face of the earth.  Are people still doing this? does it work?


----------



## bludaydreamr (Feb 24, 2008)

I have tranisitioned of a little over a year, and started to use this to see it it would make detangling easier. I combined ingredients from the Carmel Treatment;  I still use the butter milk and full fat yogurt along with different oils and baby banana food, honey, molasses,and a cap full of ACV.  I use this as a deep conditioning treatment once a week.  I've always had pretty good results with the buttermilk, full fat yogurt, and honey. Since I've tried different mixes I know that I love results with the new mixture better.   I am pretty sure that i am a 4A with a mixture of fine and thick strands.

I used powdered milk to thicken up the yogurt and buttermilk soultion and found the hard way it didn't disolve in this mix.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 24, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I have only used full-fat yogurt. I do not really know, but I just believe that you do not get the full benefit of the treatment using low- or non-fat.


 
I still do this and I agree with the above. I tried it with low fat yogurt and it had the opposite effect; Dry, matted and tangled 

definitely definitely use full fat yogurt. I do this as a pre-poo cause I like to DC my hair with heat. I don't think heat and yogurt would mix well, I could be wrong but I done messin around. Sticking to what works.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm doing this, and actually plan on doing it more often - using this as my only protien treatment, vs. anything else....and I've noticed my hair getting - looser, is the only right word for it - but I don't think it's just the yogurt - I think it's a combination of things...


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm still doing this and its making a world of a difference during my transition. I find it takes the bulk out of the natural hair and thus use much less tension when I'm protective styling, which was starting to affect my edges. Also, hair holds much more moisture.

Good stuff. If you haven't done it yet, try it


----------



## adw425 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been doing this since October.  I believe that yogurt and aloe vera are the main reasons my hair hangs down now insteading of going outward after it has airdried.


----------



## NYAmicas (Mar 14, 2008)

I've used whole milk on my hair and yogurt.
I would douse my hair with milk and cover it in a plastic bag and leave it on for an hour. My roots were straight but my hair came out very very hard.
I just used plain lowfat yogurt almost a week ago. I didnt have much NG but the roots did seem straighter. My hair didnt come out as hard but I dont think I left it in as long as I did the milk.


----------



## TracyNicole (Mar 28, 2008)

I just tried a yogurt and honey mixture after a shikaki/amla shampoo last night and my hair is so silky soft.  This is definitely a keeper.

Tee


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

I have used yogurt, Whole milk and now - coconut milk & lime.
what I have liked the best is yogurt..... It is a light protien and softens nicely. I also liked the milk - but it is so cotton pickin' messy. I use milk in a spray bottle. Whole milk has the most protien.

Yogurt EVOO and honey - is my light protein treatment. BTW - lowfat yogurt has more PROTEIN that full fat yogurt..... so I use that. Plain yogurt from the market is 69 cents. It does not get any better than that. 

I do all protien or henna treatments as pree poos. - It just works better for me. I use the same moisture DC treatments after I shampoo. 


I woke up this morning and DID not like the feeling of the Coconut milk and lime. left it on while I slept.

I may have left it on too long. I am not sure. I am not sure if my hair is weak or not. I hope not...

I am DCing now - so I will report back later.
Results below...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I have been doing this since October. I believe that yogurt and aloe vera are the main reasons my hair hangs down now insteading of going outward after it has airdried.


That's awesome, what brand of aloe do you use? I have been reading every where how good it is for our hair. I would like to purchase some and start using it regularly.

TIA


----------



## TracyNicole (Mar 28, 2008)

I use aloe and vegetable glycerine to set my hair.  At most asian grocery stores you can buy a fresh large aloe leaf. It gives enough gel to use on the hair and skin and costs about a dollar.

Tee


----------



## adw425 (Mar 28, 2008)

I use either Puritan's Pride or Swanson Health brand of gel or juice/drink.  The Swanson's aloe vera gel is thicker, though, than the PP gel.  They are the food-grade/dietary supplement kind, not the kind for skincare.  I was in Virginia over the weekend and did not have my aloe vera and my hair wasn't very happy.  I have been using nightly since early January and this is one thing I know I will never move on from.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 28, 2008)

Do/would you still consider your hair *natural,* if you use this combo to loosen your curls? *Are the effects permanent?* 

just curious.....


----------



## TracyNicole (Mar 28, 2008)

I think it depends on your definition of natural.  The effects are temporary and it only involved natural, organic foods rather than lab derived chemicals.  I figure if I can make masks for my skin and it is still considered "natural" then I should be able to do the same thing to my hair and have it still be natural too right?  I am not a zealot about natural hair though.  I just want to be healthy.  I only chose not to relax my hair once I decided to become a raw vegan because it didn't vibe with the philosophy so I may not be the best person to answer this.  

Tee


----------



## naturalgurl (Mar 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I have used yogurt, Whole milk and now - coconut milk & lime.
> what I have liked the best is yogurt..... It is a light protien and softens nicely. I also liked the milk - but it is so cotton pickin' messy. I use milk in a spray bottle. Whole milk has the most protien.
> 
> Yogurt EVOO and honey - is my light protein treatment. BTW - lowfat yogurt has more PROTEIN that full fat yogurt..... so I use that. Plain yogurt from the market is 69 cents. It does not get any better than that.
> ...


 
A girl after my own heart! I've been using yogurt for months and had no idea it was a curl loosener or softener. I just thought it was good for protein. I use all natural and my hair is thriving! I did coconut milk with lime juice last weekend followed with a caramelization. My hair is like ! My hair is so soft and shiny but yet it feels like someone could swing me by the hair(I know I say that a lot, but it feels like velvet rope!)!


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 28, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Do/would you still consider your hair *natural,* if you use this combo to loosen your curls? *Are the effects permanent?*
> 
> just curious.....



I definately consider myself still natural. It doesn't loosen the curls like that, IMO. Also, I don't think the effects are permanent--it's not breaking any protein bonds.


----------



## naturalgurl (Mar 28, 2008)

CurlDiva, I use all natural for my natural hair. So I would say I'm still natural. I don't think this is a permanent thing and if it is, I still consider it natural and my hair natural. In my book, if it's not produced in a lab or chemical, it's natural. JMO


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 28, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Do/would you still consider your hair *natural,* if you use this combo to loosen your curls? *Are the effects permanent?*
> 
> just curious.....



I still consider my hair natural - I can see how some more - regimented people - might say that it's blurring the line, but  to that. My curls haven't gotten any bigger, nor do they 'hang' more, but they are 'looser' - it's like the tension has been reduced - but my hair isn't long enough for the weight of my hair alone to make it 'hang'. I betcha this would be a FABULOUS pre-flat iron treatment! 



naturalgurl said:


> I use all natural and my hair is thriving! I did coconut milk with lime juice last weekend followed with a caramelization. My hair is like ! My hair is so soft and shiny but yet it feels like someone could swing me by the hair(I know I say that a lot, but it *feels like velvet rope!*)!



 Girl, I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! That combo makes for some smooth, fierce, STRONG, crazy soft & shiny hair - it's insane.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 28, 2008)

The yogurt did not work for me
I used Danons Plain yogurt w/Pantene conitioner and it was HARD and TANGLY!! If I leave conditioner in my hair for an hour it is always SOFT. I dont know if it was the brand of yogurt I used or what but I guess different strokes for different folks.


----------



## naturalgurl (Mar 28, 2008)

Misshairdiva said:


> The yogurt did not work for me
> I used Danons Plain yogurt w/Pantene conitioner and it was HARD and TANGLY!! If I leave conditioner in my hair for an hour it is always SOFT. I dont know if it was the brand of yogurt I used or what but I guess different strokes for different folks.


 awwwww. I use natural yogurt by itself or mixed with egg whites. I don't know if the cones in the pantene just didn't mix or what. Maybe your hair likes cones instead, cones make my hair fall out. Like you said, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

Coconut & lime was a dream.

Will post pics soon.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 28, 2008)

I wanted to subscribe. This is a long thread and I don't want to lose it. Interesting.


----------



## Prettypsych (Mar 28, 2008)

Misshairdiva said:


> The yogurt did not work for me
> I used Danons Plain yogurt w/Pantene conitioner and it was HARD and TANGLY!! If I leave conditioner in my hair for an hour it is always SOFT. I dont know if it was the brand of yogurt I used or what but I guess different strokes for different folks.


 

Are you using whole yogurt? Even though whole is best--at the least, use low fat. Don't use fat-free ; I don't believe it works as well and many yogurts are fat free now...


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the yogurt and honey treatment as a deep conditioner.  I did this today as I was detangling and my hair loves it as usual.


----------



## drea3084 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow this thread was long...I couldn't read all of it but I'm goin to have to give this a shot and see what it does. 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## filthyfresh (Apr 11, 2008)

Trying this tomorrow.
Yogurt and coconut milk.
CM alone works pretty nicely for me.
But I need that extra edge since I'm 20 wks post.
Will let you all know how it went.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2008)

Very interesting... I'm not sure if I subscribed to this thread already. Do you apply this on dry or wet hair?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm doing this tommorow too, as my every other month protien treatment. Yogurt, molasses, coconut milk, and a new thickener I'm experimenting with......  It should be interesting. I'm going for a record for easiest detangling session ever!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 12, 2008)

VioletWylde said:


> Hi ladies!
> Ok, so I saw this thread and started thinking about the remainder of that big tub of low fat plain yogurt that I bought for a recipe last week. I thought I would give it a try, because my hair needs...something. Anyhow, I mixed about 1 1/2 to 2 cups of low fat yogurt, about 1tsp of amla oil, 2T coconut oil and maybe 1/4t of liquid SAA (it had just arrived and I was itching to use it).
> 
> Now, I planned to put it in my hair right away, but I couldn't get over the smell of the amla oil (boy that caught me by suprise!) and a friend that I haven't seen in ages called, so I put it in the refrigerator and left it overnight.
> ...


 
What is liquid SAA?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 12, 2008)

filthyfresh said:


> Trying this tomorrow.
> Yogurt and coconut milk.
> CM alone works pretty nicely for me.
> But I need that extra edge since I'm 20 wks post.
> Will let you all know how it went.


Please provide us with an update, I haven't tried it with the CM, the Yogurt works great!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 12, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> A girl after my own heart! I've been using yogurt for months and had no idea it was a curl loosener or softener. I just thought it was good for protein. I use all natural and my hair is thriving! I did coconut milk with lime juice last weekend followed with a caramelization. My hair is like ! My hair is so soft and shiny but yet it feels like someone could swing me by the hair(I know I say that a lot, but it feels like velvet rope!)!


I'm stalking your hair   Now I have to look up carmelization...do you use steam to set any of these treatments?  I think I saw you in the steam tread...I'm going to have to get a note pad to keep up with all of this...

I'm newly natural and trying to get a care plan down.  I did the steam last night and oooh la la!!!  My son noticed, that's saying something!


----------



## filthyfresh (Apr 12, 2008)

Why ain't y'all tell me this yogurt is so RUNNY? Sheesh. I barely got half my head done before it started running. Next time I'm going to need something to thicken this mess up. Lawd...


----------



## drea3084 (Apr 12, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Very interesting... I'm not sure if I subscribed to this thread already. Do you apply this on dry or wet hair?


 
I've done both with better results on wet hair but I'm still experimenting.


----------



## michaela (May 7, 2008)

Im going to try this!
HopeFully this Will Work! Shrinkage its uhhh words i cant even Explain but i need a break from it even though i dis like and love my shrinkage at the same time!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 8, 2008)

Hey Ya'll - I have done it all
Coconut milk & lime
Milk
Yogurt

They are all wonderful.....results.....
http://public.fotki.com/samanthajones67/2008-hair-progress/march-2008/march-2008---coconu/


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 9, 2008)

I did a google and found that in many if not most of the hair styling products that help enlongate / relax / lengthen the curl pattern in kinky hair is lactic acid.  I am going to purchase some and experiment (using it sparingly of course)  Most of those finishing products are mega expensive. I'm going to make up a gel of my own using the lactic acid and IC gel as the base adding oils and other moisturizing ingredients.


----------



## kristie21 (May 9, 2008)

Hi all..I've read EVERY page of this thread......that was long but I'm dyin' to try this miuxture because i was just about to make my appt to get that creamy crack slapped onto my roots!!! but i want to stretch til june. Thanks ladies for all the great tips..I'll take sum pics and try to post them 2morrow..wish me luck!! (runnin to the grocery store 2 blocks from my job)

my mix...

-honey
-2 imes
-coconut milk
-plain all fat yogurt (fage greek-they sell this here @ my job! or dannon) 
-buttermilk
-henna (maybe, not too sure if i can get my hands on some b4 2morrow) 
-Apple cider vinegar (maybe just a cap full) 
-Aloe vera gel (from vitamin shoppe)


----------



## JustKiya (May 20, 2008)

for KrimsonKween...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2008)

I received my Lactic Acid yesterday and will be experimentning with it soon.

I also found some Greek yogurt that looks like its on steroids it's made with Whey protein isolate and cream. It has a ton of fat, it's yogurt on streoids, I'll be doing a DC with that this weekend.  This Greek Yogurt makes my Dannon look like a 10 lb weakling!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2008)

kristie21 said:


> Hi all..I've read EVERY page of this thread......that was long but I'm dyin' to try this miuxture because i was just about to make my appt to get that creamy crack slapped onto my roots!!! but i want to stretch til june. Thanks ladies for all the great tips..I'll take sum pics and try to post them 2morrow..wish me luck!! (runnin to the grocery store 2 blocks from my job)
> 
> my mix...
> 
> ...


Hey did you post your results??


----------



## adw425 (May 20, 2008)

I would actually add whey protein to my yogurt concoctions to use it up and to up the protein quotient.  There is something both moisturing and strengthening about it.


----------



## anon123 (May 20, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I received my Lactic Acid yesterday and will be experimentning with it soon.
> 
> I also found some Greek yogurt that looks like its on steroids it's made with Whey protein isolate and cream. It has a ton of fat, it's yogurt on streoids, I'll be doing a DC with that this weekend.  This Greek Yogurt makes my Dannon look like a 10 lb weakling!!



and if you find you don't like it on your hair, greek yogurt is the BOMB with some honey, cinnamon, and nuts and berries of your choice.  I like pistachios and raspberries.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2008)

I tried yogurt, powdered buttermilk, and molasses last night. I planned to leave it on for about an hour but I ended up falling asleep with it in my hair.  I wasn't impressed with the results at first. I washed with CON (green&white) and used VO5 Passionfruit Smoothie condish. I noticed that my NG was much softer now. I baggied with Surge 14 and put on a wig until I can figure how how I'm going to style it

I think I'll use it again but I may add amla oil, coconut ,and avocado.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 23, 2008)

Has anyone here tried sour cream and lemon?  If so, do you like the yogurt or sour cream mix better?   Not sure which one I would like to use now.  I would like to try one of these lactid acid hair wonders...yogurt, milk, sour cream...idk!!  lol.  I think I may end up using the sour cream and lemon mixture.  There is a post floating around how the mixture has about the same affect of loosening the curl as the yogurt mixes.  Only thing is you have to deep condition after you use the sour cream thing.  We shall see.  I may try both and see which one I like better.  Im going to try one of them tomorrow night.  Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 23, 2008)

interesting thread...


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 10, 2008)

where do you find saloncare products?



adw425 said:


> I added a couple level tablespoons of yogurt to my conditioner three times three weeks ago and noticed that next Sunday how loose my curl pattern was.  I did it three times that first week because I just liked the way my hair felt after the conditioning treatment.  I was not looking at all to loosen or relax my curl pattern and was very surprised that this happened, so I started researching this and it is likely the lactic acid action.
> 
> My mix also had honey, molasses, whey protein, a tiny bit of coconut oil and coconut milk and my powdered herb mix of strengthening/softening/ moisturizing herbs.  My base conditioner was SalonCare honey and almond.  I did it three times last week with a splash of buttermilk added (as an experiment) and my curl pattern has loosened about 75-80%.  My hair has barely tangled in three weeks and it feels very smooth and retains moisture better.  I haven't gotten anymore of those nasty knots on the ends either.
> 
> I did not use the yogurt or buttermilk at all this past week and I have wet my hair every night this week either co-washed, shampooed or rinsed and the curl pattern is still the same -- loosened.  The "s" shape of the strands are elongated and when I pull my hair back into a bun, my wave pattern is nearly non-existent.  I believe it is the lactic acid in the yogurt/buttermilk.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been wanting to try yogurt and keep forgetting! Adding this to my list now!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jul 13, 2008)

CurleeDST said:


> where do you find saloncare products?


 

At Sally's.


----------



## Sui Topi (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever left this on longer than an hour? I think I may do an overnight because I will be really busy tomorrow.


----------



## vkb247 (Dec 11, 2008)

Bumping for updates from ladies doing this on a regular.


I tried this a couple of times when I was working out my reggie. My hair hasn't been as great as it was then so I am trying to work it back in. Wish me luck!


----------



## vkb247 (Dec 11, 2008)

*It was found that the elasticity of the hair was already improved using amounts of 1 % by weight of lactic acid or salt thereof, based on the total of the composition. However, the elasticity was completely retained in comparison to undamaged hair when using at least 2 % by weight of lactic acid or salt thereof. The elasticity may be repaired by using the composition as a leave-on composition, i. e. those compositions which are used without washing away after application (e. g. , hair blow, hair spray, hair foam, styling lotion, hair gel, leave-on conditioners and hair mist) or by using the composition as a rinse-of composition, i. e. those compositions which are to be washed away after application (e. g. , shampoo, conditioner, and treatment). 

Especially in the case of the hair care products to be washed away after application, but also for leave-in compositions, it may be preferred to accelerate the penetration of the lactic acid into the hair and thus improving the elasticity restoring effects by cleansing the hair surface. 



*

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?IA=NL2003000265&DISPLAY=DESC


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 11, 2008)

I have done it... Will be doing it in a couple of weeks.
Fabulous!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 13, 2008)

has anyone used non-fat dry milk?   Does it work?


----------



## adw425 (Dec 13, 2008)

I stoppped doing it for awhile because my daily use of aloe vera (which contains lactic acid by the way) pretty much keeps my in a perpetually loosened state, but I started again a couple weeks ago, but now I go under the the heat cap with it and the results are so far beyond wow, there is no word for it (smile) -- in conditioner add yogurt, shea butter, honey, aloe vera, and buttermilk powder and slather well to the saturation point *on dry hair*.  I mist the inside of my plastic cap with herbal tea or water and go under my heat cap for a half hour.


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll:  I did an overnight last week.  I saturated dry hair with soy milk, one percent milk to which I added honey and buttermilk powder and got wonderful results, but the buttermilk powder had lactic acid in it.  I am not sure about non-fat dry milk because I believe much of the results derive from the lactic acid in the buttermilk or yogurt and also the fat in these products as I have seen posts from people who used non-fat yogurt that did not have great results.

ETA:  on dry hair


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 13, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I stoppped doing it for awhile because my daily use of aloe vera (which contains lactic acid by the way) pretty much keeps my in a perpetually loosened state, but I started again a couple weeks ago, but now I go under the the heat cap with it and the results are so far beyond wow, there is no word for it (smile) -- in conditioner add yogurt, shea butter, honey, aloe vera. I mist the inside of my plastic cap with herbal tea or water and go under my heat cap for a half hour.
> 
> 
> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll: I did an overnight last week. I saturated dry hair with soy milk, one percent milk to which I added honey and buttermilk powder and got wonderful results, but the buttermilk powder had lactic acid in it. I am not sure about non-fat dry milk because I believe much of the results derive from the lactic acid in the buttermilk or yogurt and also the fat in these products as I have seen posts from people who used non-fat yogurt that did not have great results.


 Thanks, i was curious about the fat, too....i think you're probably right, but i slathered it on b4 i read this, so we'll see...i just made a paste of nonfat dry milk and put it on  my hair, i already had coconut oil and conditioner on my hair, so i'll leave it in for an hour and see how it goes...

i like your mixes...aloevera, huh??? i'll have to investigate this further, i have some in my *salon*pantry, just hadn't used it yet...i'll let you know how it all goes, thanks for helping~


----------



## lashannasmall (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQD5vt5-3AI

If you use this recipe, it is more the consistancy of a perm


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 13, 2008)

lashannasmall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQD5vt5-3AI
> 
> If you use this recipe, it is more the consistancy of a perm



I thought it just elongated the curls, not make the hair strait.:scratchch Please tell me more about this.


----------



## changedlife (Jan 6, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 21, 2009)

Can someone give me a simple recipe with measurments so I can stop by the store on my way home. I wanna start trying this on my daughter's hair. Also how often should I use? Should I apply to the whole head? And can I have easy to find ingridents that i can get at Wal Mart or any grocery store like that Weis, Mars, Food Lion etc.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 21, 2009)

well I tried 

Yougurt could only find lowfat at raggedy wal mart
honey
EVOO
a lil Vo5
lemon juice

it was a watery consistency and my daughter has it in now. if it starts running I will wash out ASAP. It kinda stinks makes my head hurt a lil. I will report back any condtioning effects that this may have in her hair. I doubt it will do anything to her texture which is fine. I love her hair and it's easy to manage with the right products.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 22, 2009)

If anyone cares: Her hair was very very soft. Her coils were more defined didn't really notice a change in her coils loosening but defintly more defined coils. I plan to use again on Sunday and the every week from now on as a Pre poo and DC


----------



## adw425 (Jan 22, 2009)

Geminigirl:  When you can, get full-fat or even goat's milk or Greek yogurt.  I was in Kroger yesterday and they did not have any full-fat yogurt -- only low-fat and non-fat, so I will be going to Whole Foods after work today to get Greek yogurt.  Many of the ladies said that they saw few, if any, results with the low-fat yogurt.  

As well, I have always mixed mine in conditioner, but the concoction likely would be more potent without it.  Too, I did it several times over a two-week period (I just liked the silky feel the yogurt gave my hair) before I noticed that it had loosened my texture.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok Girls... i tried the yogurt thing... i tried to keep i as simple as possible so i washed my hair and applied full fat yogurt with a lil honey and thats it... left it on my hair for about an hour and went to wash it out and my  hair said "WTF!!!" It felt so stripped... not moisturized at all.. so then i put in trader joes nourishing conditioner(which my hairs loves btw), and it did nothing to help.. my hair was so tangled... and my hair never tangles even with this 3 months of ng... tried to be optimistic so i then put in shea moisture leave in and it still felt bad.. had to hop back in the shower and wash out with shampoo again... felt a lil better but not like normal.... put back in my leave in and tried to roller set.. did not work out to well and my hair was breaking alot more than normal from trying to detangle... so i had to blow dry straight... probably wont be doing this again.... or maybe i should mix it with evoo and aloe vera?? what do u think.?? *sigh*


----------



## Princess2010 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok i was curious about this stuff so i tried my own mixture today. I mix butter milk, organinc who milk yogurt and a lil honey together and left on for an hour. after that hour i rinse the mixtured out and my hair felt soft and it felt moisturized. My hair has never felt like this b4. Especially on my twa. This is a keeper for me. i think i will be doing this two times a week for now since its helping me hair and than when my hair moisture balances out i'll tone it down to once a week. I do think it loosen my textured to much but this was first try so we will see what happens next time. Even if it didn't lossen my coils id still use it


----------



## GirlTalk (May 5, 2009)

adw425 said:


> Geminigirl: When you can, get full-fat or even goat's milk or Greek yogurt. I was in Kroger yesterday and they did not have any full-fat yogurt -- only low-fat and non-fat, so I will be going to Whole Foods after work today to get Greek yogurt. Many of the ladies said that they saw few, if any, results with the low-fat yogurt.
> 
> As well, I have always mixed mine in conditioner, but the concoction likely would be more potent without it. Too, I did it several times over a two-week period (I just liked the silky feel the yogurt gave my hair) before I noticed that it had loosened my texture.


I am on my way to get these ingredients, I've gotten loosen up my curl pattern, especially the curls on the crown & in the back!


----------



## sunbubbles (May 5, 2009)

I wonder how this would be under the steamer.....hhhhhhhhmmmmmm......


----------



## addaboutmyhair (May 5, 2009)

Does coconut milk have lactic acid?


----------



## berryblack (May 5, 2009)

sunbubbles said:


> I wonder how this would be under the steamer.....hhhhhhhhmmmmmm......



I don't know about a steamer but I did it with my heat cap and the yogurt curdled and went to Funkytown!  It's kinda nasty.


----------



## lashannasmall (May 5, 2009)

dlove said:


> Have you loosed your think, dense curl pattern using yogurt?  I have read that by covering your 4b hair in plain yogurt or spritzing your hair with whole milk and leaving it on for an hour, you can loosen your tight curl pattern over time.  I read that it lasts only from wash to wash.
> Has anyone with 4b hair experienced this and succeeded?
> If so your input is valued and appreciated.
> 
> TIA Ladies



Loosen the curl pattern does not mean you will go from 4B hair to 3C. 4B hair will never be 3C unless you get a jerry curl . It will make it a little easier to comb and condition it. That is it.


----------



## Mattie26 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just subbed to this thread love the info.Wondering if you could make a buttermilk mix with vinegar/lime juice? and not have to use the yogurt. I'm on a hair no buy and I'm being very strict with it. PJism is gonna have me homeless with great hair.erplexed. Now does this work like the Kiya Fizzle or is it totally different? I did that last week and loved it. Edges are still straight after my weekly wash and DC.


----------



## I'm Fab (Jun 18, 2009)

dlove said:


> Hi and thanks again for you input...  You inspired me to start this thread.
> Are a 4b?  I'm beginning to believe that this method only works on those that have type 1,2, or 3 type hair, hair that has a mixture of 3 with 4, but not soley type 4.  I tried plain low fat yougurt last night.  Nothing happened but the naps-- still thick and dense.  Right now I standing here with whole milk mixed with Giovanni direct.  I will rinse in an hour.   We shall see...



Hi DLOVE, 

Did this yoghurt / milk thing ever work out in the end/??  I have 4b hair as well and it's super duper poofy... I need a little more manageability, a slightly looser curl that would make pulling it back a little easier.. Please tell me about your results!!

PLEASE!!!!!!!!
thanks


----------



## India*32 (Jul 3, 2009)

ToyToy said:


> I tried this yesterday, and it worked for me!! I added almost 150g of full fat natural yoghurt to NTM conditioner with some EVOO and honey, mixed it together and applied it to my head after I shampooed. I left it on for an hour. My hair was so easy to detangle! I braided my hair with some more EVOO and air dried.
> This morning when I took my hair down, my hair was soooo soft, and not at all tangled! Normally after a wash, I have to detangle AGAIN with a brush! IT did loosen my texture, so my hair seems a lot longer than usual, which is an added bonus!!!! I'm going to be doing this every week now!!!!



3 Jul 2009

I needed something to loosen my twa curl too.  I mixed the following:

1 cup of Dannon Plain Yogurt
1/4 cup of Buttermilk
2 tsp of molasses

I washed my hair first, then applied the mixture and put on plastic cap.  
At this time, I placed a towel to help absorbed this liquid solution.  Well, see how this turns out.  

India


----------



## dlove (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm Fab said:


> Hi DLOVE,
> 
> Did this yoghurt / milk thing ever work out in the end/?? I have 4b hair as well and it's super duper poofy... I need a little more manageability, a slightly looser curl that would make pulling it back a little easier.. Please tell me about your results!!
> 
> ...


 
Hi, I used this method before straightening my hair and it worked slightly.   I used it on my DD's springy 4a hair and it did nothing.  Check out the youtube video of the woman who used a different formula and her DD's hair came out nicely. thinking of trying this again on her today...

Dlove


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 3, 2009)

Bumpiiing. ^_________^


----------



## varaneka (Aug 3, 2009)

is this with plain yogurt or can I use any kind? I never buy plain bc it tastes funny


----------



## carameldelight87 (Aug 19, 2009)

So I did the yogurt treatment! I was already applying it before I found this thread but this helped. Here's what I used:

2 eggs
1 tbsp coconut oil
2 tbsp olive oil
Plain Nonfat Yogurt (roughly 1/2-1 cup)
1/4 conditioner

I actually still have about half of this left. I simply applied it in sections and twisted each section. Then I covered it with a plastic cap and out of laziness I left it on for 24hrs...I just didn't feel like washing my hair. 

My results: My curls are DEFINITELY looser (is that the word...idk)!!! My twists hang lower than they normally do. While I do love my natural curl definition, I love the bigger hair that the yogurt gave me!

I will let u know how long the loose curls last. I figure by the next wash they'll be tight again, which is fine. 


This pic shows my typical twist length and what they were after the yogurt treatment.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 19, 2009)

carameldelight87 said:


> So I did the yogurt treatment! I was already applying it before I found this thread but this helped. Here's what I used:
> 
> 2 eggs
> 1 tbsp coconut oil
> ...


your hair is very beautiful, btw!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Aug 19, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> your hair is very beautiful, btw!


Aww, thanks! I'm a brand new natural and brand new to LHCF so that means a lot.


----------



## robot. (Aug 19, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> is this with plain yogurt or can I use any kind? I never buy plain bc it tastes funny



Plain yogurt.  You don't want the flavored ones because of all the extra additives. And make sure to get full fat. I know a lot of ladies prefer Greek (I think the fat content is higher, but don't quote me on that). HTH!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Aug 19, 2009)

So here's the pic results showing the loosened curls. There was no blow drying, I just let it air dry. I like the bigger fro.


----------



## varaneka (Aug 19, 2009)

what KIND of yogurt? the junk food kind or the natural kind lol


----------



## knt1229 (Aug 20, 2009)

I tried this on my type 4 hair. I mixed Plain Whole Milk Yogurt, HE Hello Hydration Moisturizing Conditioner, and Coconut Oil. I applied to my new growth and put a plastic cap on my head for 1 hour then rinsed it out. 

My hair was soft like it normally is after I deep condition. But it didn't have the silky smooth feel to it. The biggest difference though was that my new growth was much more wavy and very poofy. 

FYI..I am 33 weeks post.


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Sep 19, 2009)

I want to try this tomorrow, will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone still using this?


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I'm going to try this on my 2 yr old today. I did a coconut and lime treatment on her once and it made detangling much easier. If I do it I'll take pics.


----------



## knt1229 (Oct 25, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Anyone still using this?


I do. I use yogurt as the base for all of my homemade deep conditioners. 

For a protein deep conditioner I mix yogurt, an egg, coconut oil, castor oil, and EVOO.

For moisture deep conditioner I mix yogurt, coconut oil, castor oil and coconut cream concetrate which is 100% pure coconut. 

OR

For a clarifying/moisturizing deep conditioner I mix yogurt, baking soda, aloe vera gel, coconut and castor oil. Sometimes I leave out the baking soda and just have a moisturizing DC.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 25, 2009)

I used the plain yogurt a couple of times, it really didn't do much more than coconut cream and the coconut cream much more moisturizing than the yogurt IMO. I still use coconut cream as a staple for DC'ing more for moisture than losening curl pattern, which it doesn't do that much really, it does give more curl definition cause the curls are moist.


----------



## ladytee2 (Oct 26, 2009)

I use the coconut milk and lime treatment.  I also used yogurt and lime.   I notice a difference in my hair the longer I left it in.  My hair had less frizz and was smoother.  There was definitely a difference between leaving it on for an hour and over night.  I also feel it was a difference letting the lime sit for a while before you use it.


----------



## Supervixen (Oct 26, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> Is yogurt a protein or moisturizing treatment for your hair?


 

I'd imagine protien, but I'm sure teh LHCF gurus will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 26, 2009)

I use it as a conditioner with oils mixed with it.  Helps me with detangling.

I use pure coconut cream also.  That gives me some slip and also helps with detangling.

I have never seen any change in my coils with regards to making them loose.

I also mix these with my ayurvedic powders or teas sometimes.  When time permits.

As for a protein it is easier on my hair than using the 2 minute aphogee product or something else.


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 30, 2009)

dlove said:


> Are a 4b? I'm beginning to believe that this method only works on those that have type 1,2, or 3 type hair, hair that has a mixture of 3 with 4, but not soley type 4.


 
Either this or I haven’t or I haven’t heard too many testimonies from 4b naturals about these methods ( caramelized treatment, natural coconut treatment etc). I want to take the plunge and try one but I’d just like to see more testimonies!! 

Any others???


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 8, 2010)

Doin da bump!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 9, 2010)

Bumping this post - love it!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 9, 2010)

this worked for dd who is 4a.  Didn't do much for my 4b.   We are both in braids now but I think we'll go back to it in the summer.


----------



## catgurl (Apr 9, 2010)

I tried this last night even though I didn't really have time for a DC. I mixed 2 tbsp of Greek Yogurt with a tsp of wheat germ oil into my cheapie co-wash condish and left on for 5 mins.

Even with such a short time my 4a s-curls were popping! Can't wait try this again when I can leave it for longer.


----------



## tropical-punch (May 9, 2010)

crap. I have this on right now and I didn't mix it with anything. I hope I still get good results.


----------



## belldandy (May 9, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Interesting...I tried something similar 2 weeks ago with coconut milk and lime juice and got good results; NG is less "poofy" comb glides through. Two washes later the curl pattern is still loose.
> 
> I think the link between the lime juice and the yogurt is the acidity...I wonder what is it about acidity that seems to loosen curl....


 
My only guess is that it weakens the disulfide bonds in the hair, lessening the curl...OR it is interfering with the hydrogen bonds between keratin molecules...


----------



## tropical-punch (May 10, 2010)

OK, so I had it in for two hours. It did soften but the curl pattern was unchanged.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 10, 2010)

tropical-punch said:


> OK, so I had it in for two hours. It did soften but the curl pattern was unchanged.




Next time add some lime to the mix and a little oil. That might make the difference.


----------



## CoutureMe06 (May 10, 2010)

Does the treatment last between washes or just the first wash only???


----------



## CoutureMe06 (May 10, 2010)

I definitely will try this and the caramel treatment too. I want my hair to hang so I don't look so bald. lol. Plus it will help with length twist outs I plan to do for MDW. I don't want to blow out my hair.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (May 10, 2010)

I tried this using natural yougurt 2%fat overnight on friday. In the morning after rinsing it out, my hair was noticable looser and easier to detangle by far.

When ever I've done overnight DCs in the past, my hair would absorb all the water and shrink up as far as humanly possible then be very hard to detangle (which is why I was going to stop doing them) with the yoghurt however it was hanging much lower didn't shrink very much, Even after I rinsed it out. 

My hair felt softer and did I mention easier to detangle (using another conditioner) I am 4a/b but I think mainly b. oh but I don't know how long it will last...nothing usually lasts very long on my hair lol


----------



## CoutureMe06 (May 11, 2010)

So I will be using:

Molasses
Honey
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Whole Milk Yogurt
Maybe add some Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner to the mix. 

I will leave this one for an hour and report back.


----------



## CoutureMe06 (May 11, 2010)

NOTHING! It made my hair soft and the curls pop a bit more but it did not elongate my hair. Off to try the coconut natural creme relaxer!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 12, 2010)

Might try this today after my Henna treatment..... :scratchch


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 12, 2010)

This method is not going to make natural hair relaxer strait.   It will only lessen the density of your hair making it easier to detangle or style. It is natural, not a chemical.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 12, 2010)

^^^ That's exactly what I want manageability not necessary bone strait relaxed hair.

Thanks DD


----------



## tash85 (May 15, 2010)

Bored on a saturday afternoon so I decided to try out the version detailed in the video somebody posted:

Coconut oil
Coconut cream (I used creamed coconut in the bar)
Plain greek yoghurt

It's been on for 15 mins so far. ill be back with a verdict in another 45!


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 25, 2010)

Is anyone still doing this? and if so what was the long term affect for those who started back in 2007?????? 


Well I applied this last night and left it on for 5 hours. I mixed 1 cup of plain yogurt, 3tbls of powdered butter milk, 1 lime, and 1/4 cup of honey almond conditioner. I still had a little bit left over after I saturated my hair. I was able to finger comb some knots out while the mix was in my hair. 
RESULTS was softer hair and my curls did loosen up, but just a little bit. I will do this one a week for a month.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jul 8, 2010)

bump. very interested for more results


----------



## NJoy (Jul 8, 2010)

I did a variation of the coconut/yogurt natural relaxer last week to soften my ng. It worked great and helped me decide to stretch my relaxer. I'm about to do a treatment today. I guess it's sort of the coconut/yogurt plus carmel relaxer. 

I used:

yogurt
coconut cream
coconut milk
coconut oil
wheat germ oil
EVOO
Honey
Molasses


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did this for the first time last. Week. Amazing. I could blow dry with no tangles. I reccomend. I used Mountain Dairy full fat plain yogurt. Thats it!


----------



## Sianna (Aug 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I used:
> 
> yogurt
> coconut cream
> ...



This sounds absolutely 

If nothing else, seems like it would leave your hair beautifully conditioned, moisturized and soft! I might just have to try this!


----------



## LaFaraona (Aug 16, 2010)

I regularly use yogurt for my DC for about 6 months. I use it because it leaves my hair very soft and moisturized. I haven't noticed any curl loosening though. Yogurt is a keeper for me.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone still doing this???


----------



## cocoma (Nov 23, 2010)

I used yogurt, honey, molasses, and HE HH.  I let it sit for about an hour under a plastic cap and my hair is softer and more manageable than ever.  This will definitely be a staple.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm hoping to try this mixture this wk-end. My hair is already soft and easy to manage but if this mix elongates my curls then it's a keeper for me.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been doing this for about a year  I only use whole fat plain yogurt....no complex mixes. I use it as a pre poo and let it stay on for an hour or more. After I rinse and clarify my hair, it feels super moisturized and retains mositure until my next wash day.


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Nov 24, 2010)

Used it last week. Do it about once a month. Couldn't live without it!

I've also been using the yogurt as a mask for my face and breast ( lol) ., I got it from Lonice's book Kitchen Beautician. Makes my skin very soft and youthful.


----------



## 1krzypraz (Dec 27, 2010)

I use Henna/Cassia mixed with my yogurt and DC. It works for me.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Jul 26, 2011)

*Going to try this in a week or so and see how it goes. =]*


----------



## JudithO (Aug 2, 2011)

Did it last night... I'm a very dense 4b 4c (aka no obvious curl pattern, 80% shrinkage).I used 1/2 cup of plain greek yogurt, Castor, Olive and Coconut oil, and Garnier Fructis Triple moisture condish. 

My curls didnt loosen up, but my hair felt more moisturized... Even without any product in it, I was very impressed. I am adopting a wig regimen as a PS so I may not do this till the next month or so.


----------



## keepithealthy (Aug 7, 2011)

Bumping for other who may be interested. 
 I've tried variations of the recipe's in thread over the past year with great success. I'm trying it now on my nieces 4b transitioning hair. I will be back with updates.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 13, 2011)

sorry if this has already been asked, but:



*how do you know if the yogurt is full fat?* I've been needing to do a protien treatment for some time and this sounds great! I looked in the store today and saw a tub of of yogurt (dannon all natural plain yogurt) that didn't say nonfat, 0% fat, or low fat, but it didn't say full fat either. Just that it was plain and all natural. The back says it has 8 grams of fat; would that be considered low fat? *Does full fat yogurt not specifically say that it is full fat? Or is the label supposed to say that it is full fat?* I bought it anyway lol but I'm a bit confuzzled :3 Again, sorry if this was already asked.


----------



## MissErikaM (Aug 14, 2011)

I just made a mix of Greek yogurt (honey flavored) Suave shea and almond, Elasta QP reconstructor and sunflower oil and it is on my hair under a foil conditioner cap. I'm gonna do some housework and rinse later with an update


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Aug 14, 2011)

I still haven't found full fat greek yogurt only low or no fat yogurts.. so the treatment will have to wait =[

onesummer'sday10 I'm thinking that if it doesn't say low or no fat it's automatically full fat, though it doesn't say that on the label.

keepithealthy could you be specific with the variations you've tried with success? What exactly were they and what were the results. If you please.


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 14, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> I've been doing this for about a year  I only use whole fat plain yogurt....no complex mixes. I use it as a pre poo and let it stay on for an hour or more. After I rinse and clarify my hair, it feels super moisturized and retains mositure until my next wash day.


 
lovenharmony

*After you rinse & clarify, do you then use a rinse out conditioner or deep conditioner?*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Afrobuttafly said:


> I still haven't found full fat greek yogurt only low or no fat yogurts.. so the treatment will have to wait =[
> 
> onesummer'sday10 I'm thinking that if it doesn't say low or no fat it's automatically full fat, though it doesn't say that on the label.
> 
> keepithealthy could you be specific with the variations you've tried with success? What exactly were they and what were the results. If you please.



Afrobuttafly I see you're in Florida. Have you checked Publix for full fat Greek yogurt?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 15, 2011)

Afrobuttafly said:


> I still haven't found full fat greek yogurt only low or no fat yogurts.. so the treatment will have to wait =[
> 
> @onesummer'sday10 I'm thinking that if it doesn't say low or no fat it's automatically full fat, though it doesn't say that on the label.
> 
> @keepithealthy could you be specific with the variations you've tried with success? What exactly were they and what were the results. If you please.


 



Thank you!! After I posted I looked online and some article on mayoclinic.org said that if it is 7 or 8g of fat or more per serving (can't remember which, I had been searching the internet for a bit before I saw the article), it's full fat. Or if it mentions that whole milk was used. I'm planning on using it tomorrow


----------



## chicha (Aug 15, 2011)

Does this work on relaxed or texlaxed hair? 

Meaning does it soften, or keeps relaxed hair from tangling alot?

And since texlaxed is somewhat natural, does it do the same for it??


----------



## MissErikaM (Aug 15, 2011)

My hair felt really soft after I did this. I think my curl pattern may have loosened just a teeny bit- moreso they just seemed bigger ringlets in some areas and a more defined S in others. I didn't clarify or wash after- I just rinsed really good. I hope I didn't need to erplexed


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am going to have to try this on my older daughter's hair who has 4a/4b hair.


----------



## lovenharmony (Aug 15, 2011)

NappyRina said:


> @lovenharmony
> 
> *After you rinse & clarify, do you then use a rinse out conditioner or deep conditioner?*


 
NappyRina, a normal rinse out conditioner is enough moisture for me  Only if you feel that your hair needs a bit more moisture, then you can deep condition.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 15, 2011)

My club Wild Haired Mavens, and I did this at the beach, it really softens the curl of 4b. We might not have noticed the loosening without taking pictures. It is a great conditioner. We used the Cherry Lola treatment. Everyone could see the results on each other.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 16, 2011)

..................................................................


----------



## PinkyPromise (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm doing this right now, I just took down my sew in!


----------



## springy_curly (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't use yogurt but I do prepoo with sour cream mixed with conditioner. I tried the yogurt mixed with lemon a few months ago and was not impressed. I didn't see any of the results other people mentioned. MAYBE my hair was more moisturized but not noticeably. 

So two weeks ago I decided to try it again this time with just plain yogurt and conditioner. But I didn't have any plain yogurt so I grabbed the sour cream instead. I figured it was good enough. (Really I was too lazy to go to the store)  

I just mixed the sour cream into some Organix conditioner and left it in for about an hour.The first time I did it the results were OK. Nothing spectacular, I did notice that after styling my hair was slightly stronger. So the next week I did the same thing but this time I used mostly sour cream with some conditioner mixed in. The results were significant. After just washing my hair was more defined and the curls along the length of my hair were looser. For some reason my roots were not elongated but definitely more defined. 

Yogurt and sour cream are basically the same thing only sour cream is made from heavy cream while yogurt is made from milk. some people mentioned that low fat yogurt didn't give the same results as full fat, maybe this is why the sour cream, which has a higher fat content, gave me results when yogurt did not.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 16, 2011)

I use yogurt as a protein tx.  It has not ever loosened my curls.  
I've used it with and without heat.  I love it as a protein tx!  It's cool to hear other ladies' experiences with it.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Afrobuttafly I see you're in Florida. Have you checked Publix for full fat Greek yogurt?



Yep. I tried the Pub and Walmart..but there is sooo much yogurt I may have just missed it. I will look again. They may have been out of it as well. I might just have to give up on the greek and go for full fat plain yogurt. I have sour cream in the fridge now though...hehe


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Aug 17, 2011)

So...I decided to try the sour cream treatment. I used sour cream a little bit of honey and a little aussie moist conditioner. I applied it in sections, smoothing from root to tip. Then i put each section into a bun and put on a shower cap to contain the mess. We'll see what happens.


----------



## carameldimples (Aug 17, 2011)

I tried this yesterday, I did yogurt alone and then DC'ed afterwards, my hair is super moisturized right now.  I don't think it loosened my coils but they were very defined afterwards.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Aug 17, 2011)

So I kind of combined this with oil rinsing. After I rinsed the treatment out an hour later, I applied olive oil all over my hair  then rinsed with warm water, Then I applied my conditioner and rinsed with cool water. My hair has never felt so smooth! It had nice definition and there was a little less shrinkage. It's dry now, but doesn't feel DRY like it normally would after air drying with no product. It's soft too. This is a keeper. 

STILL going to try the yogurt one too.


----------



## keepithealthy (Aug 21, 2011)

Afrobuttafly said:


> I still haven't found full fat greek yogurt only low or no fat yogurts.. so the treatment will have to wait =[
> 
> onesummer'sday10 I'm thinking that if it doesn't say low or no fat it's automatically full fat, though it doesn't say that on the label.
> 
> keepithealthy could you be specific with the variations you've tried with success? What exactly were they and what were the results. If you please.


 
Afrobuttafly sorry for the delay in replying...

Here are a few I've tried that I saw on youtube

(this was good)
Coconut Cream Relaxer (don't worry it didn't relax a thing)
2tbs Tropical Traditions Coconut Oil
1.5 tbs Tropical Traditions Coconut Cream Concentrate
8-12 oz Plain Yogurt (or fat-free yogurt)

(but I liked it much better when I added some conditioner in the mix)

(I love love love this! super moisturized hair! I do this at least once a month. This doesn't involve yogurt but it works so good!)
Caramel Treatment 
Honey - 6 tablespoons 
Olive Oil - 6 tablespoons 
Bananas - 2-3 overripe and very soft 
Molasses (Treacle) - 3 tablespoons 
Water - 4-6 tablespoons 
Apple Cider Vinegar - 1 tablespoon 
Cornstarch - 1-2 tablespoons depending on how thick you want the mixture to be (I've never added the cornstarch)

I usually use what ever I have around the house for example

yogurt
coconut milk
conditioner


yogurt 
evoo
conditioner
molasses
coconut milk



I wasn't really using yogurt that much in my dc's but I have found that since using it more consistently my hair seems to not tangle as much. So now I use yogurt weekly and I see the difference. Oh and I use it as a dc most of the time I cw afterward. I hope this helps 

I'm 3c 4a but I've also tried on my 4b niece and it has worked great.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahh the thread that brought me to lhcf, through a google search,and changed my hair-life.  Buttermilk did loosen my curl pattern  a little.  I tried yogurt, but that didn't work, it made my hair super soft.  Sour cream/lemon juice was an absoulute diasaster.  But this was all last year,I've since accepted my curl pattern for what it is.  If I want curls, I do twist outs.


----------



## Luxlii (Aug 22, 2011)

Im gonna give this a try when I take my braids down.


----------



## Marino (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried yogurt today, followed by a wash and go, I like the result... And yes, the curls are very loose


----------



## feemy (Aug 28, 2011)

I mixed plain yogurt, buttermilk, honey, lemon juice, aloe vera, and coconut oil. Then saturated my hair with it (next time I will section my hair when i apply it, i kinda did it the messy way and threw it in my hair, lol) and sat under the hooded dome dryer for 30 minutes w/plastic cap. And for another 30 minutes just left it on my hair still with the plastic cap. Rinsed and combed in the shower. 

My hair came out soft and while I was doing my twists i noticed that my curl pattern was a little loose. The comb also slid through my hair much easier even without it being moisturized. Right now i have twists and will have to wait until tomorrow to see the final results.

Next time i will try greek yogurt and play around with different ingredients to see the results and also try using the steamer.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 28, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> I use yogurt as a protein tx.  It has not ever loosened my curls.
> I've used it with and without heat.  I love it as a protein tx!  It's cool to hear other ladies' experiences with it.



I just used it as a protein treatment (added 1 egg, and about 2-3 tbsp of mayonnaise) and I'm in  with this combo!!



Afrobuttafly said:


> So I kind of combined this with oil rinsing. After I rinsed the treatment out an hour later, I applied olive oil all over my hair  then rinsed with warm water, Then I applied my conditioner and rinsed with cool water. My hair has never felt so smooth! It had nice definition and there was a little less shrinkage. It's dry now, but doesn't feel DRY like it normally would after air drying with no product. It's soft too. This is a keeper.
> 
> STILL going to try the yogurt one too.



I oil rinsed after my yoghurt-egg-mayo treatment   and I will continue to do this often!!


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 28, 2011)

feemy said:


> *I mixed plain yogurt, buttermilk, honey, lemon juice, aloe vera, and coconut oil*. Then saturated my hair with it (next time I will section my hair when i apply it, i kinda did it the messy way and threw it in my hair, lol) and sat under the hooded dome dryer for 30 minutes w/plastic cap. And for another 30 minutes just left it on my hair still with the plastic cap. Rinsed and combed in the shower.
> 
> My hair came out soft and while I was doing my twists i noticed that my curl pattern was a little loose. The comb also slid through my hair much easier even without it being moisturized. Right now i have twists and will have to wait until tomorrow to see the final results.
> 
> Next time i will try greek yogurt and play around with different ingredients to see the results and also try using the steamer.



^^^ That sounds so  ! I bet it smelled divine too!


----------



## kiminprogress (Aug 28, 2011)

I read somewhere that it is the lactic acid that gives the results of a slightly looser curl.  I didn't have yogurt when I washed and DC'd my daughters hair so I tried plain ol full fat milk and heavy cream. Oddly enought, IT WORKED on her 4a/b (mostly b hair).  I also tried it on my other daughters hair (more of a 3c/4a) with the same results.  

It was messy, but I poured it in over the sink and baggied their hair for about 30-40 minutes. One thing I noticed is that the curl pattern is slightly more relaxed, but the texture (course vs. silky) did not change a bit. So dont expect 3c/4a or 4b courser hair to turn into silkier hair because of this  

Example: Don't expect Rachael True Hair to turn into Leona Lewis's silkier hair. 


vs.


I think I'll keep doing this because it gives their plaits a bit more hang and makes detangleing that much easier.


----------



## sapphire18 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have used coconut and lime, my hair was easier to detangle but I had more shrinkage.  I had wet my hair first.  Maybe I will try applying it to my dry hair.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 28, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!! your hair. 




whiteoleander91 said:


> I did the yogurt DC today...or well, more like yesterday now lol
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 
> ...


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ thank you sooo much!!


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 29, 2011)

Soliel185 said:


> www.snowdriftfarm.com sells pure lactic acid in it's liquid form -- if added to some moisturizing ingredients and a light protein could this be a shortcut to the whole yogurt/sour milk thing? If Lactic acid is the active ingredient causing the straightening/loosening maybe it could be combined to a set strength, and the mixer could determine what degree of looseness they want....It would take some experimenting, but since it's temporary there's not alot to lose...right?


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> I did a google and found that in many if not most of the hair styling products that help enlongate / relax / lengthen the curl pattern in kinky hair is lactic acid. I am going to purchase some and experiment (using it sparingly of course) Most of those finishing products are mega expensive. I'm going to make up a gel of my own using the lactic acid and IC gel as the base adding oils and other moisturizing ingredients.


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> I received my Lactic Acid yesterday and will be experimentning with it soon.
> 
> I also found some Greek yogurt that looks like its on steroids it's made with Whey protein isolate and cream. It has a ton of fat, it's yogurt on streoids, I'll be doing a DC with that this weekend. This Greek Yogurt makes my Dannon look like a 10 lb weakling!!


 

Did any of you ladies end up trying the lactic acid liquid form mixed into a in a DC? If how did it work?
I’m thinking about buying the lactic acid in liquid form -from www.snowdriftfarm.com- and adding it to my DC.


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 30, 2011)

...Has anyone ordered the lactic acid liquid form and added it to your DC's?


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, so after chasing down WHOLE yogurt and WHOLE buttermilk, I did this treatment this morning and added molasses. I washed my hair with a clarifying shampoo and slapped on the concoction. I immediately was concerned because my hair just didn't feel right. It felt like it was going to be stripped once I rinsed the stuff out. In addition, my fingernails became stripped in the process! I left this on for an hour and then raced to rinse it off. To my surprise, my hair was not stripped! There was no need to detangle. My hair felt fantastic and my whack patch on my crown area behaved. The water usually just sits on my hair strands in my crown area due to low porosity but not this time. After about 5 minutes, my crown area reverted back to frizz BUT my curls popped! I also noticed that my hair dried very quickly. I'm not sure why, though. HTH somebody who thinking about trying it.

ETA: I went throughout the day and with my hair completely dry, I have noticed that my poof isn't really a poof, it just kinda hangs.  So in conclusion. I do think the yogurt concoction does relax the hair a bit and allows it to hang


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Aug 31, 2011)

AtlantaJJ Soliel185 Did you guys try the liquid lactic acid added to your dc? If so, what were your results? Lebiya wants to know.


----------



## Lebiya (Sep 1, 2011)

Afrobuttafly said:


> @AtlantaJJ @Soliel185 Did you guys try the liquid lactic acid added to your dc? If so, what were your results? @Lebiya wants to know.


 
...thanks


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Afrobuttafly said:


> AtlantaJJ Soliel185 Did you guys try the liquid lactic acid added to your dc? If so, what were your results? Lebiya wants to know.



I haven't tried my lactic acid directly in my DC (kinda forgot about trying that) but I swear by using Greek yogurt in my DC. I get the full fat kind and I add about a tablespoon to my DC and my hair loves this! I do this at least once per month, sometimes two. If I were using heat, I would do it more often.


----------



## DearJohn (Sep 1, 2011)

I have mixture of mostly 4b and some 4a and it did nothing for my pattern.  However it did strengthen my hair better than sore bought protein conditioners without breaking my hair since I am protein sensitive (I now use plain ol egg for that.) but no my hair pattern did not loosen.


----------



## blaqharmoni (Sep 2, 2011)

I normally lurk around here, but I have to say- My hair absolutely loved this...

I mixed nearly half a tub of whole fat plain yogurt I purchased from target with Joico K-Pak Reconstruct conditioner (my hair adores protein). I washed with Herbal Essences Totally Twisted shampoo, then followed with the yogurt mixture. My hair INSTANTLY melted on contact, I've never felt my curls silken or respond like that, ever!!

I put on two shower caps and let it sit for an hour while I did house chores. When I rinsed it out my hair was almost totally detangled, soft, and nicely clumped together. 

I added my water-diluted Aussie moist mixture throughout my damp hair, and used Eco Styler Argan Oil gel for definition (this is my standard after wash procedure). *BUT* my hair was already so defined and my curls were soo much looser I didnt have to part it into tiny sections and spend an hour shingling... Just gel and conditioner throughout my WnG, and I was out the door. 

My hair hung more than usual and dried into a "hanging" curly fro without the TONS of gel I usually have to apply... Sorry for this long a$$ post, but I didn't expect it to work this well. 

The first two pics are damp hair with gel and Aussie moist, the last pic is several hours later completely dried.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Oct 3, 2011)

anyone have any problems with sour milk smell?

I tried this a few years ago but the only thing I remember was not being able to get rid of the sour milk smell.

I'm not sure... Maybe I left it on too long or something.  I want to try it again if I can't find out what when wrong.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 3, 2011)

lwilliams1922 - That's strange. I used yogurt in my DC last week and it rinsed right out. No smell. Did you use it solo?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Oct 3, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> lwilliams1922 - That's strange. I used yogurt in my DC last week and it rinsed right out. No smell. Did you use it solo?



Yes, I'm pretty sure it was solo when I did it.  

I think I may have left it in too long??


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! This thread is back!

Just to update everyone - I have not done this in a couple of years. I use Aphogee for protein treatments only.. and I use aloe vera juice nearly daily....

 I guess when you find what works - you go with it.....

I guess I was afraid of protein before - but not anymore.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 4, 2011)

lwilliams1922 said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure it was solo when I did it.
> 
> I think I may have left it in too long??



Maybe. I left mine on for 30 minutes.  I wasn't trying to loosen my curl pattern (mostly for conditioning and light protein).  I think mixing it with other conditioners help totally rinse it out.


----------



## melissa-bee (May 4, 2012)

Gonna try this very very soon.


----------



## juliehp (Jan 25, 2013)

-Bump!!!!!


----------



## Ari8 (Jan 25, 2013)

I did this for a while.  I found that my only my 4a hair liked it.  I'd mix plain full-fat yogurt with Kenra MC and leave it on for a while.  My 4a curls were super defined and moisturized.  It stopped working, though.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 25, 2013)

I forgot all about this, LOL. I remember it being a safe protein treatment for my hair.  Ill buys some over the weekend...


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2013)

I use yogurt weekly or every other week depending on how I feel. I love it for conditioning and detangling, but I don't notice loosing. Maybe increased definition, but that's about it


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 28, 2013)

Gave myself a light protein treatment last night after mixing yogurt with my conditioner...


----------



## juliehp (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump.......


----------



## larry3344 (Aug 7, 2017)

@juliehp I am using this treatment with grassfed buffalo milk that is slightly spoiled and diluting it with conditioner. The aim to soften my hair, I dont care for the definition. I did my first treatment today.


----------

